# Rory, Skyler and Phoebe Mae



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi all! I thought it was time to start Rory's blog and have a place to post some of the many pictures of him. First of all, Rory's story:

I had a bunny when I was younger, a sweet and feisty Netherland Dwarf named Cinnabun (that's him in my avatar). I was heartbroken when he died at the age of seven. I was seventeen. About a year before Cinny died, I saw the name Rhiordan somewhere and thought it, with the nickname Rory, would be the perfect name for a bunny. I looked it up and it means "little poet king". After Cinny died, I new I wanted another bunny (and that I would name him Rhiordan), but had to wait five and a half long years before I finally would!

On October 12, one of the members of this forum (E2) who also lives in Fairbanks, AK sent me the link to this cute little bunny who had been dumped at the Fairbanks North Star Borough Animal Shelter on October 4th.













As soon as I saw him, I knew he should be my bunny. I think all bunnies are cute and wonderful, but when I saw him, I just knew he was my Rory Bean. I showed the pictures of the bunny to my boyfriend, Paul, who didn't think we should get him. I thought Rory wasn't going to be mine, but I was able to convince Paul surprisingly easily and I was thrilled! 

The next day I was thinking about the little bunny all day and hoping he would be a good fit for us. When we got to the shelter that afternoon, the volunteer pried him out of his cage and he leapt into my arms. It almost seemed more like I was finding him after being gone a long time rather than meeting him. We held the bunny and I got all soppy over him and we knew he was ours in, oh, about two seconds. We filled out his adoption papers and renamed him Rhiordan Blackberry Bean. Blackberry is from my favorite Watership Down bunny and Bean is his last name because I thought it was funny. The next day after getting Rory lots of toys and supplies and setting up his cage, we picked him up from the shelter and brought him to his new home.

Rory's personality proved to be just like the shelter described. He is very sweet and gentle and easy to handle, but I can tell he's quite nervous. It shows in his eyes, for the first few days his eyes were just huge, but over the past couple days he's begun to relax. We're working on helping him feel comfortable and bonding with us, it's going well! He seems to be a sensitive soul, but also rather regal. He's been enjoying his nice new home with lots of good food (he loves to eat!), lots of nice pettings and great toys that he likes to throw around and play with. He's quite photogenic and doesn't mind having a camera in his face, how nice for me! I love watching his personality flourish more every day. He's started doing mini-binkies and shows he likes me by jumping onto my lap and closing his eyes and lowering his head when I pet him. I also saw him grinding his teeth in contentment this afternoon.

Rory, I love you bunches! You already have Paul (the no longer reluctant bunny owner who thinks everything you do is adorable) and I wrapped around your... um... big, wonderful ears. I can't wait to spend the next ten plus years spoiling you and loving you, things all wonderful bunnies deserve. Oh yeah, sorry we have to neuter you :shock:.

And now, for the pictures!

Rory in his carrier right after we got home





Rory and mama





Airplane ears!





Rory's pretty broken agouti markings





"I'm a lop mix!"





'R' is for Rory





Rory hopped on my lap when we were playing













Rory happy and grinding his teeth!









And my favorite picture... "I wike it here, I gets wotsa toys and wuvs"





I hope you all enjoyed! And that the pictures aren't too much :biggrin2: Here is the link to his online album if you'd like to see the rest:
http://community.webshots.com/user/SnowyShiloh


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 20, 2007)

Aww he's soooo cute, you already knew that though:biggrin2:. I love it when shelter buns find a home. What a lovely story.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Oct 20, 2007)

*Yay! Rory has a blog!! He's so cute, I can't wait to hear more about your lives together. Post as many pics as you have, we love pictures here! *

*Northern Bunnies rule!!*

*~Diana, Ookpik & Newt!*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 20, 2007)

He's adorable. How old is he? Who could dump such a cute bunny ? People ARG :Xmake me so mad. But people like you make me so Happy.

Congratulations on your new Baby.

Susan:apollo:

PS

You must get a picture of him with his Daddy.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 20, 2007)

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *Northern Bunnies rule!!*
> 
> *~Diana, Ookpik & Newt!*



Yeah that!^

I'm so glad you found a happy bunny! He looks so pleased to be with you :biggrin2:I'm soooo happy for you!!


----------



## swanlake (Oct 20, 2007)

awww he really does look happy in those photos!:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! :biggrin2: I don't know how old he is, but I think he's young. On one piece of paperwork, it said he was 3 months and on another it said he was an adult. His testicles have descended and we have an appointment for his neuter next Wednesday. We have a regular exam first and I'm hoping the vet can say how old he is. When do bunnies stop growing? I hope that he's young (so that I have as much time with him as possible) but that he's done growing! He's the perfect size right now. Of course, I'll think he's perfect if he gets bigger too!


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 21, 2007)

He's so cute! I love his name too :biggrin2:.

Just curious, is that meant to be him in the first two pictures you posted as that bunny isn't the same bunny as the other pictures, it's a different colour. Just being nosey .


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi NZ! Yes, I noticed that as well. I believe it was just how the picture turned out. Rory was brought in by himself and was alone in his cage. They didn't have any other bunnies that looked like that, either. The markings in the first two pictures match his exactly (other than color) and that first picture just looks like him! I was kind of surprised too since I was expecting to see a bunny with butterscotch and dark brown spots. I really do think it was just the picture. He was also the only bunny in a cage with white bars. Even if the pictures were somehow mixed up, I think I got the right bunny :biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh well that's strange! The bunny in the first two pictures I would swear was a broken tort, then Rory is an agouti, and the markings don't really match at all (top bunny has a white nose and it's butterfly marking spread further).

I'm sorry if I seem catty I'm just genuinly nosey and curious and not trying to nit-pic. I think Rory is adorable :inlove:.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 21, 2007)

You don't seem catty at all! I just kinda figured the camera was being weird, I know things can turn out strangely with them sometimes. Figured the extra white on top of his head was just a reflection of the light Funny that the third picture looks like the right colors, huh? Maybe they accidentally posted pictures of a previous bunny that was there and then a picture of Rory. Interesting, huh? The first picture looks so much like him, though. I realize that all bunnies look like bunnies, but the look on his face is very "Rory".


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 21, 2007)

Could be old pictures also..... I've seen a lot of bunnies get more color when they lose their first coat.

He's gorgeous, I love him!


----------



## Leaf (Oct 21, 2007)

I love his look, and the name works perfectly!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 21, 2007)

WE NEED RORY PICTURES :rofl:!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 21, 2007)

OMG...I'm in love!!! :inlove: I haven't been online for a bit. Snowy, he is sooo adorable! i just knew when you were contemplating going to see him at the shelter that he was going to be yours! 

I am so happy that he is settling in just fine and I'm sure he is getting alot of lovin! 

I want to see more pics and more pics and more pics! (I also put more pics of (Cinnabun's "twin" on the Thumper blog).


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 21, 2007)

Wee! I'm glad everyone's enjoying Rory's little blog. I think he is adorable, too and feel all warm and fuzzy inside when I look over and see him taking a nap all happy and relaxed. What a sweet bun. Hehe Phinnsmommy, have you checked out his photo album? I didn't take any pictures yesterday, but I will today when he's out having a hop! Last night Rory spent time with me on the couch for the first time since Sunday (he was quite scared last time and too much contact at once seems to stress him so I was working on spending time with him in less "hands on" ways at first). He did well! I lay a trashbag on the couch, then a towel, then him on top of that (last time he peed on the couch) and lay down next to him with my book. He did look a little scared, but I pet his head and he lay down. He lay like that with me for a good 20 or 25 minutes! If I stopped petting him, he'd get up and look at me, but as soon as I started again he'd lay down. So cute! He seemed to be getting antsy near the end (or maybe he'd had enough snuggles), and as soon as I put him back in his cage he peed in the litter box. Good boy!! :clapping:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 22, 2007)

Rory has one of those little bunner faces that looks so innocent and sweet. Added to knowing he's shy - he's just too precious!

You really found a sweetheart! I am so glad it worked out that you got him!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 22, 2007)

Awww, what a cutie patootie. He is soaking up all of the attention. Smart bun! :biggrin2:

Yay for the pee pee in the litter! It will even get better after his surgery. Thumper has nearly perfect litter habits now. He hasn't peed or really pooped outside of his litter boxes (one in his cage and the other in the living room) for four days. :yes:Immediately after his surgery, he was down to peeing 1-2 times a day, which beat his 9-10 times! ullhair:so the surgery really helped.

Give him big smooches for me!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 22, 2007)

You guys would love to pet Rory! He has the softest fur I've ever felt. It's so thick and plush, I love petting him. I wonder if his fur is so thick because his previous owners had him outside in a hutch. I mean, I don't know if they did or not, but I'd imagine getting such a thick coat could be in response to being outside when it was getting colder. Also, the bottoms of his feet were dirtied gray, which I'm not used to seeing on an indoor bunny. His feet aren't as gray anymore. He really is a sweetie, even when I can tell he's a bit nervous, he doesn't resist being picked up (or being put down anymore) or being held. I try not to hug him too much yet because his eyes get big, but when I'm taking him out of his cage to bring him to the kitchen or couch to play, I snuggle him for the short walk. He's the perfect size for snuggles! Can't wait until he settles in more. Also, he likes to stick his head out of the cage and I kiss him on the head, doesn't seem to bother him. So kissable! I will give him smooches for everyone!

As for potty accidents, he hasn't had one since Sunday when he peed on the couch and the floor. I think he's had a couple of stray doots a few days ago, but none since. I've been taking him out for only 10 or so minutes at a time several times a day so he doesn't get too worried (I've been lengthening the times and base it on how comfortable he seems or if he seems to have to pee). If he scratches at a towel or something, back into the litter box he goes! I bought him a second litter box yesterday and plan to have that out with him, too. So far he's only playing in the kitchen or on the couch. The true test of how litter trained he is will be when he's out longer!

He's a little eating machine! Loves to eat all the time. I've been giving him veggies every day. I know you're supposed to start out with one and only intro one a week. Last week we did romaine lettuce, he did great with it and also got some parsley and basil which he liked. No ill effects from any of them. Yesterday he got a little piece of carrot (seemed unfair to give the rats carrots but not him, he is the bunny after all!) and some romaine and a little bit of mustard greens (the new veggie for the week). He loved it all and no ill effects from them, either!

I'm off to class!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 23, 2007)

I have more pictures! Rory's box of Busy Bunny items arrived today. I placed the order at like 3 am early Friday morning, received an e-mail Friday morning at about 9 saying they'd been shipped, and then they arrive now! AND shipping was only $7.50 to Alaska! Amazing. Rory got a willow chew ring, willow ball, bunny rattle, bag of 5 willow Christmas ornaments, a bunny Christmas ornament for our tree (I'm going to paint it), a straw mat to cover part of the cage bottom (I get the feeling he might pee on it, we'll see) and a cool woven willow hay rack that's really nice and big and cheaper than the plastic ones at the store! I don't have pictures of him playing with his toys, but I did get a rather funny photo shoot of him in his cage. This rabbit is so laid back, he'll hold the same pose for a good two minutes while I mess around with the camera and pose him with stuff! Here he is with his piggy friend, Piggles. You can see how he doesn't really change position at all until the end and just lets me move things around like numbers of toys and stuff! I actually have more pictures from this "series" of him staying put while I move things around him, I just thought these were funny because you can see all the little changes I made. 




"I get the feeling... that something is upstairs!"




Dun dun dunnn... it's the giant piggy, Piggles! Notice his hooves and snout have hay bits on them already, what a little slob Piggles is!




"Y hellow thar"




"Mom, people already assume I'm a girl because I'm a bunny. Why did you buy me a floofy pink pig stuffie instead of a... a rabid T Rex or something?:foreheadsmack:












"Okay, I'm done here... fling!"




"Bai bai!"

Hope you enjoyed and think the pictures are as cute as I do!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 24, 2007)

Please wish Rhiordan well on his neuter tomorrow! Poor little baby. I will update tomorrow evening and I have a big list of questions for the vet (we have a new bunny appointment before). I'm going to put Piggles in his carrier with him as they seem to be buds. Paul said that this morning Ror was sitting on Piggles and licking his ear and he did more piggy grooming tonight. Too cute! 

Here are some pictures of Rory from tonight! I bought him a second litter box and had it in the kitchen with him, he hopped right in and peed in it like a good boy! Not a single stray doot and he was out for a good two hours while I sat on the floor and read a book. I started petting him at one point and he melted into the floor! What a cutie, you can see how relaxed he looks (his eyes were partly closed until the camera came out). And as you can see, he enjoys mustard greens too. 

As for his Busy Bunny stuff, he did not pee on the mat but has already chewed a big hole in it and has chewed on his hay basket some. He likes his rattle and big ball but doesn't seem to care for the ring. It's very cute to watch him play with his toys!

















Oh yeah, do you like my new avatar? I had fun making it :biggrin2:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 24, 2007)

He is just tooo cute! Give him lots of smooches from me! :big kiss:

Good luck on his neuter tomorrow. I am sure he will be fine. Please keep us updated.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 24, 2007)

Love the new avatar:biggrin2:. Im amazed how differentcinnabun looked from being a baby to growing up. Were you surprized with the colour difference?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, Mr. Bean's neuter had to be rescheduled for Friday November 2nd. We overslept :nope:. His appointment was for 8 am, meant to get up at 6:30, but I think the alarm didn't get set and we woke up at 9! Paul usually sets the alarm but he's not been feeling well lately. Oops! We could have had his neuter done today and had the appointment later in spite of running late, but I'd rather keep the stress down to one day for the bunner. So, Rory gets to enjoy another week with his ballies! What a lucky little bun.

Bracon, I think the color was off just a bit in the first picture or something. His color did change a bit as he matured, but he was always brown. Here are some other baby pics of him so you can see:





When we got him, we bought one of those My First Bunny kits and it had the cedar. We didn't know it was bad yet, but we only used that one small bag of cedar and then bought him a bigger cage about 3 weeks later so he didn't have much exposure to it. These pictures are more than 12 years old! You can see that he had a salt lick, mineral block and big wooden chew, these are the things the bunny books said to provide for him at the time.


















And here's another of him as an adult, he was a bit browner than that. I just think the picture is cute :biggrin2: Probably the closest to his real color is the angel bunny picture in my avatar. I didn't have a digital camera when he was alive so all these were scanned.


----------



## Bunnicula (Oct 24, 2007)

Aww...Rhiordan is a doll! I love his ears and his name. It took us forever to name Captain Snow. He just had his neuter less than 2 weeks ago. I'm sure he'll log on and send Rory some advice (hehe).

Your blog is great. I especially love the pictures. I don't do too great of a job at keeping up with our bunny blog. I get too caught up in reading everyone else's.

Well, give Rory snuggles for me and tell him to enjoy his "parts" while he can.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 30, 2007)

Bunnicula, thanks for the compliments! Rory is a sweetie. I love your blog, Gingivere cracks me up and all four buns are just great. 

We adore Rory! He's still settling in and is a little love. He's been using his litter box in his cage for pee and it gets most of the doots, and outside of the cage he hasn't had a pee accident since his second day home! Tonight and last night he did leave a couple doots outside the litter box when he was playing in the kitchen, I think that might be because he's been spending so much time in there, he's starting to think of it as his space and feels free to poop in it like he does his cage. Any ideas for curbing this? It's not a big deal and was only 1 doot yesterday and 3 today, it's just that I don't want him to start pooping everywhere in the kitchen, particularly since he loves sitting on the bottom shelf of our "food bookcase". He's going to be neutered on Friday so maybe that will help! 

Rory fits into our lives so well. He's quite a cheerful guy, makes Paul and I smile and laugh, and is just wonderful. I'm so glad we got him and thank Paul for agreeing to get him every day! Bunnies are the best. I originally planned on adopting an already bonded pair from a bunny rescue, but I think our arrangement is great. Rory is a bit shy, so I'm glad we will have several months at least to bond with him one on one before bringing another bunny into the picture. Then when the girl bunny arrives, I will have a while to get to know her before bonding her with Rory. I've already decided to call her Tabitha Maesie, aka Tabbie Mae. Right now I'm leaning towards getting a Holland Lop because I've always loved lops, and forum bunnies Butterfinger, Gingivere and Macey are just fantastic. I want to get a bunny from a rescue, but I'd really like to have a baby bunny too. Problem is, it's hard to sex babies and I want Rory to find his friend acceptable! I am in contact with a small rabbitry in Wasilla that seems very nice and caring and has a Holland Lop solid fawn buck and broken frosted pearl doe. I might get a bunny from her, because I'd like a friendly baby from very healthy stock, but I don't know if my conscience would allow it!

Tonight I wasn't feeling well (am better now after sleeping 4 hours but can't fall asleep for the night now!) and left BF Paul in charge of the bun with feeding instructions. Rory spent that entire time in the kitchen bouncing around, we made a bunny gate out of NIC panels to keep him in (we plan to expand his range to the carpeted living room after he's neutered and when my tomato plants are done ripening so I can throw the plants away, which will be about a week) and he's quite happy. When I woke up, I could hear Paul talking to Rory so I came down. Paul said that he could not pick Rory up (he kept running away) and he wouldn't eat his salad! So what do I do? Pick Rory up without a problem and offer him the mustard green Paul had been holding. Of course, he chowed down without any urging. He's still a bit uncomfortable with me (evidenced only by the worried look on his face, he rarely struggles or feels tense), but I think he definitely prefers his mama!

In other news, I bought Rory this bee Halloween costume off eBay, hopefully it arrives tomorrow and it won't stress him out too much when I try to put it on! If he doesn't like it, we'll just try it again next year:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260174386727&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

Here are some cute pictures from the last few days:

Rory enjoying his willow branch hay rack, aka Royal Throne:









Taking good care of Piggles, he pulled the straw mat (which is completely destroyed now, yay fun toy!) over him like a blankie. Don't mind the box o' doots!





A couple nights ago, Ror really liked this spot on the kitchen floor and kept coming back to it. All these pics were in a period of about 2 hours.

















"I has a house wif detached garage!" Paul took this one tonight, he said Rhiordan flipped the box over, hopped in and chewed both boxes. We don't drink much soda (Paul's parents bring it when they come to visit) and I was keeping the boxes for the bun. I think it's a good adjustment sign that he went in the box because he's been chewing on it from the outside for two weeks!





Thanks for reading! :hug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 30, 2007)

Rory's costume arrive! It's cute, but the quality is rather lacking considering how much it cost. The seams on one of the wings is torn. I kind of tried to put it on Rory and got one arm in, but he wasn't thrilled and I think it would be best to wait until next year when he's more relaxed. While it wasn't a traumatizing experience, I think it could have been if I tried more to put it on him! So, Rory will be a happy bunny for Halloween: the cutest thing of all :biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 31, 2007)

Rory is adorable! I hope you plan to take tons of pics of Rory in costume. I would love to see them.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2007)

Gotta tell you - I am falling in love with little Mr. Rory!

He's so adorable! You can see how happy he is to have a loving home also! It's like "Sigh..... finally!"


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 1, 2007)

Where's the costume pictures? lol

I'm still all filled with glee that you found a good bunny :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 2, 2007)

I will post pictures tomorrow of Rory being a hungry bunny for Halloween! He's so funny. He has a vet appointment bright and early at 8 am tomorrow and then will be neutered, so please keep my little sweetie in your thoughts! I plan to spend the time while he's at the vet hand sewing him a little cushion to rest his hurting little self on afterwards.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 2, 2007)

Rory is in my thoughts...I am sure he'll do great! :hug: Let us know how it goes and make sure to give him lots of pets and nose rubs from me!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh my - Rory is goorrrggeeoouusss!!:inlove:And I love the story of how you got him - he was obviously well worth the wait!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi! Well, Rory had his neuter done on Friday, November 2nd. He did well during surgery and is recovering nicely. He is on Metacam (last dose tonight) for the pain and has been eating, pooping, playing and drinking like normal since right after. He even did "binklets" in his cage. Before the surgery, we had a new bunny exam and this is what I found out:

-Rory is 6-8 months old. I chose March 17th for his birthday! Can't wait to make him a great big shamrock cake for his first birthday!
-he weighs exactly 4 pounds
-he's nearly full grown and has about a pound more to go
-the vet agrees that he's a mini lop or Holland lop mix
-the vet says he has really hairy feet, which I thought was funny

One of my friends works at the vet office and she tended to him after his surgery. She said he was super thirsty and hungry. When I got to pick him up, I swear the poor guy was glaring at me! After we got home, he immediately peed on the nice new bed I bought him (I think he had been holding it in) but hasn't done it again since I washed it and gave it back to him. He loves to lie on it and dig at it. Very funny! 

I think I've said before that I believe he was an outdoor bunny in the past, and probably was in a pen on the ground (hence the black feet). I was wondering to Paul if it was mean of me to bring him indoors when he loves digging in the dirt so much, and Paul pointed out that if he were outside now, he'd have nothing but iced over frozen ground to dig at. Good point! I'm looking forward to taking him out in our yard in the spring so he can dig in the grass.

When I was at Petco buying Rory his new bed, I found the CUTEST fire engine costume in size extra small for 50% off. I just had to buy it (I am pursuing a Bachelor of Emergency Management/Fire Science degree). This costume looks much less traumatic for him to wear, so I'll get some pics once he's healed up. I guess our future Miss Tabbie Mae will be the bumblebee, hopefully next year!

And, on to the pictures! To start things off, the salad pics are from Halloween. He gets a big salad like that every night and on that night, had red leaf lettuce, collard greens, fresh dill (I have one of those Aerogardens), sliced celery, broccoli stems, canned pumpkin (which he wouldn't eat) and a bit of apple. He sure likes to eat!













Rhiordan really likes to sit in things. I call this one "Life is just a bowl of bunny". He flung that glass out of the bowl so he could get in! The stack of bowls was slowly rotating under his weight...





Rory post-surgery! Looking pretty good, huh? 









I likes to dig!





Random pictures of cuteness:













This picture didn't turn out so well (and I didn't realize how icky the bars look, time to wash them down!), but it was so funny. It was taken the day after Rory's surgery. He was lying there with his eyes closed, looking adorable, so I took a picture... the flash accidentally went off, but it didn't wake him. I was mildly concerned (Cinnabun NEVER slept like this, he'd just barely close his eyes), and got closer. His little lips were quivering and his legs and paws were sleep running! I would have got another picture, but I was worried he might be ill or something so opened his cage (still didn't wake up), then called his name and touched him. Thankfully, he jumped up. Now I know for next time that he's just dreaming! So cute. I wonder what bunnies dream of...





These two are my favorite photos of him ever, taken tonight... Doesn't he look so relaxed on his soft bed with Piggles as a pillow? He's been with us now for 3 weeks and a couple days and I can tell he feels a lot more comfortable now. Hopefully he's realized that he's here to stay!









Thank you all for indulging me as I chatter on about my boy and I hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 6, 2007)

I just adore Rory! He's just got so much personality in his face!

Those last two pics are great! I particularly love how he's "holding" his bowl! 

Yes, I believe he's realized he is a loved bunny now. I'm so happy you have him. It's one of those times when I look at the bunny and think how awesome it is that their person found them! they were meant to be together!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 6, 2007)

Ohhh...I just LOVE seeing pics of Rorybean! :inlove:He is sooo adorable! I think all of the pics are great. I am happy to hear that he is recovering nicely and definitely think he knows he is there to stay and how lucky he is. 

Give him lots of kisses and nose rubs from me...et:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 8, 2007)

Snowy...guess what??

I went to the shelter last night, couldn't wait till Sat. and none of OUR buns were there!!! :grumpy:

I am sooo disheartened. I was looking forward to bonding Thumps and Nabisco. :tears2:


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 8, 2007)

Rhiordan is beautiful. What fabulous pictures. To Thumpers_Mom, was this at the CACC? I posted some buns from there. Snowy, I wish it was possible but you're too far away!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 8, 2007)

Rory is so adorable.

His name seems to fit him perfectly.

MORE PICS :biggrin2:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 11, 2007)

:waiting:S'cuse me...ummm, where are my Rory pics?!?!:disgust: I need a Rory fixplease!:bunnydance:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 14, 2007)

Mmm, I love this one.

MORE RORY PLEASE


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 3, 2007)

My goodness, I can't believe it's been nearly a month since I updated! Time is really flying by. Sorry I don't have a bunch of pictures, we continue to take lots but my Webshots album is being frustrating right now.

About Rory: he's doing great! We (particularly me) love him to bits. He's not completely settled in yet, but is so much more comfortable now. He'll sit on the couch between Paul and I and get sleepy or sit on my lap contentedly. He really likes having his head petted and I am always happy to oblige. A funny thing is that if you touch his cheek, the ear on that side immediately goes straight up. He still gets the "nervous look" a couple times a day, but it doesn't last long. He hasn't done the scared flip out and scratch thing in a long time, either.

Rory's doing okay with strangers, too. The first time we had friends over, I put him in the kitchen to get away from all the action and he spent the entire time hidden in his Pepsi box. We call him our hermit crabbit. I had to put his plate of salad right in front of the box because he wouldn't come out to get it! He'd stick his nose out and look wistful. The next time we had friends over, they were all on the couch and he bounced around from lap to lap, all six strangers. I don't think he was completely at ease, but he did better than I expected. He always came back to his mama though which was sweet. Then a couple days ago we had two friends over and the girl was a bit nervous around bunnies (someone filled her head with tales of bunny viciousness), and Rory went over to her and hopped on her lap all by himself! Needless to say, she isn't afraid of bunnies anymore :biggrin2:

Rory also loves to play with his toys and has pretty much taken over the kitchen with his cardboard boxes, rugs, bed and snowman blankie. It's funny, we no longer have the gate up to keep him in the kitchen (we got rid of the tomato and geranium plants) but he stays in there anyway!

His litter box habits are quite good and he hasn't had a pee accident in weeks, which is great! He peed on his bed a little about 3 weeks ago but that was it. He does drop doots on the floor every once in a while (one night about 25 all in the same corner, but that's unusual), but most of them make it in the litter box and I don't think of doots as being too big a deal. 

He does have a couple bad habits though: The first is that he likes digging our futon. Not a huge deal and he loves digging anything soft (the bed I bought for his cage after his neuter a month ago is already destroyed), but I'd prefer if he didn't do it. The other is bigger though and is related. He digs and nudges and bites at our clothing rather frequently. He does the exact same thing with blankets and stuff, so we think he doesn't realize our skin is underneath. The other day he was just relaxing next to Paul and then bit him really hard on his side, hard enough to leave a red mark and he said it hurt for twenty minutes. What can I do to discourage him from biting and digging at our clothes? I'm afraid that raising my voice (not yelling, but a harsh "No!") would scare him because he's so sensitive. I usually just pick him up right away, put my face up to his and say "No no no no no!" in a nonthreatening way, but doubt this gets through to him because I do it very gently.

So, that's life with our Rory boy! We love him bunches! Here's a picture of him in his fire engbun costume, and because it's December, here's Cinnabun dressed up as Santa Claus:









Vote for Cinny in the Holiday Photo Contest! :dude:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 12, 2007)

WOW!! Rory is like a new bun! He has made an incredible amount of progress this week. First, he gave me kisses for the first time! That was a few days ago and he's doled out a few more kisses since. He's also been doing the happy teeth grinding. He's quite the cuddly bun, so his kisses and happy "purrs" are adorable!

Also, Rory came out of the kitchen for the first time a couple days ago! He's always just preferred to hang out in there, but he finally wandered out on his own and isn't looking back. He amazed us by flying around the room doing gigantic binkies and exploring everything and getting into anything he found. This, the bunny who would sit in the same corner of the kitchen for hours! The first day of his newfound freedom, he would run away if I tried to pick him up, but now he's letting me pick him up and snuggle him again.

Just this evening he has made even more progress! He came out of his cage ON HIS OWN for the very first time ever about an hour ago. He spent the past couple days walking out onto the door of his cage (the door is propped on a foot stool that he has to get on to jump down). The first hop down was a bit tentative (it's about a foot tall), but he has been bouncing in and out of his cage for the past hour like a pro! Also, a few minutes ago I was looking around for him and didn't see him... I heard a sound behind me, and he had climbed the stairs all the way to the top! Then he turned around and ran down the stairs, then went back up, then went back down... I'm impressed at how good he is at it already! He's been doing lots of binkies tonight and actually did one that started with him downstairs, then he raced around the room, all the way up the stairs and back down in about 3 seconds. About 10 minutes ago he surprised me by jumping onto the couch (first time ever) to see me and get pets and snuggles and has been jumping on and off the couch a bunch of times now.

I am so very proud of my Rory! I'm not sure what was different this week, but wow, has he ever come out of his shell. I just knew that he was holding back before. It makes me so happy and excited to see him being so happy and excited! I believe he has accepted that we'll love him and care for him forever and he's finally home.

Here are some pictures of Rory over the past couple days:

Rory and his "daddy", Paul. Rory has a distinct preference for me and nipped Paul on the arm right after I took this picture. He's not aggressive and doesn't bite hard or often (maybe 3 or 4 times total), and this was the first time he nipped exposed skin, but he only bites Paul. Paul likes him, but the bun makes him a bit nervous which I think is hilarious. Paul was sitting there playing some violent computer game when Rory very sweetly wandered over and scared him :laugh:





I just think this is funny. He hopped into my lap and shoved his face under my knee!





Snuggly wuggly sleepy bunny falls asleep on my lap, awww... he does love me :hearts













Silly bun seems to know where danger is. He always lies down in this area after his wild binky adventures! We keep a close eye on him when he's out of his cage and serious bunny proofing is happening TOMORROW! 









Rory on the stairs (he even ventured into the dark room and I had to go fish him out!)





I hope you enjoyed! I love my sweetie bun so much :bunny18


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 12, 2007)

Look at little Rory go! What a funny bun. I love how he loves to sit in things.

I wish my two would come down the stairs! Maybe they'll surprise me one day like Rory did for you.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a couple more pictures of him sitting in or on things, such as sitting on his vegetable plate! I still need to put them in my Webshots album. For some reason Webshots takes forever to do anything on my computer and freezes up and stuff.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 12, 2007)

AWWWWW!

Rory is soo cute 

I love the pics of him in your lap, such a precious boy.

And how he just charges up the stairs like he owns the place... awww!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 13, 2007)

Jeez, Rory gave me two scares tonight and I feel guilty! First, he was out of his cage and hopping around and by standing on his tiptoes, was able to just reach my rats' cage. I looked up to see him nose to nose with one of the girls. The ratties are nice, but they tend to grab or bite anything that comes up to the bars of their cage (even though we don't feed them through the bars). Just last week Paul was kissing at them and got a little too close and one of them stuck her head between the bars and "kissed" him back, with teeth! Anyway, I jumped up and ran to Rory to get him away, but Stevie stuck her head out of the bars and managed to give him a chomp on the nose before I could get there :cry2 I picked Rory up and he doesn't have any marks on his nose or face at all, so she might have just tried to grab at him with her paw, but boy do I feel bad about it! Rory doesn't seem to be phased at all, but hopefully he learned to stay away from them. We're doing something different with the cage now so there's no way he'll be able to reach the ratties.

Then later in the evening, Rory ran upstairs. I went up to get him and Paul handed me a cup of water to take back downstairs, so I was holding Rory with one arm. Usually he is fine with being held, but he started bucking and nearly jumped out of my arms! I was standing right at the top of the stairs and don't want to think about what could have happened if he'd fallen down them. Thank goodness he's okay and thank goodness for instant reactions that make you drop the cup in order to keep hold of the bunner.

By this point, Rory had been running around for well over two hours so I opted to put him back in his cage to avoid further disaster :sad:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 13, 2007)

:hug:stuff happens Shiloh, especially with wiggly buns who want everything to go their way!

Here's Rory's shinning moment!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 14, 2007)

My baby is famous!!! :jumpforjoy: Thanks for featuring him there, Katie!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 16, 2007)

Okay, everyone! Tonight I took Rory's Christmas pictures. He wasn't in a particularly cooperative mood and wanted to run around, so I kept it short. None of the pictures are exactly what I was hoping for (he wanted to sit behind the tree instead of in front and the best pictures were ruined by the flash randomly going off or him moving and looking blurry), but I think they're pretty darn cute!! Which one should I enter in the photo contest?

Photo 1:




Photo 2:




Photo 3:




Photo 4:




Photo 5:




Photo 6:




Photo 7:




Photo 8:




Photo 9:




Photo 10:





This one is cute even if it's blurry! Don't eat the red pine cones, bunny!





Thank you for your opinions!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 16, 2007)

I really like photo number 2 and photo number 6 I think 2 is my very favorite though.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey Shiloh...how is it going? How is Rory? My goodness he is just soooo cute! I want to take a plane out there just to squeeze him! :hugsquish:

Howare your studies for Chinese class coming along. I just finished my finals this week. Now I can relax!:yes:

I am so very happy to hear that Rorybean will not be sooo lonely during the holiday season. Things always have a way of working out. :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 23, 2007)

Rory is such a funny, lovey boy! Like I've said before, he has become a very curious bunny and gets into lots of stuff. He loves pulling things off the coffee table. For Christmas, one of the things I got my boyfriend was a box of cherry cordials. The box was on the coffee table and I watched Rory sniff at it, then pull it down. He sniffed at it some more and when he saw me coming, he grabbed the flap and ran away with it! Mind you, the box was his size. "Oh no, mommy's coming, she won't let me have these!" He looked disappointed when I took them away. 

Also, last night he hopped up on the couch where I was lying for a cuddle. I was in my PJs and wearing a tank top. After petting him for a while, he started licking my boob! I laughed lots.

His ears have been changing, too. They've been a lot "loppier" in the past week or so- most of the time he looks like a lop with the tips of his ears about 3 inches from his face. He still raises one sometimes, but not as much as he used to. He's 9 months old and I know that some bunnies ears take a while to figure out what they're going to do. Regardless, it's VERY cute and his ears bounce whenever he moves! I'd post a picture except Paul took the camera to his parents' house.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry about that blank post before! That post was meant for an entirely different forum (Goosemoose.com), I'm not sure how I ended up typing it here! 

Anyway, here are the contenders for the Be My Bunny photo contest. I took a LOT of pictures and a lot are really cute, but I loved the props in these  Which one do you like the best?

1:




2:






3:






I'm going to take some Rory pics later! And more Tallulah pics. Sorry I haven't introduced Tallulah to the blog yet, I'll do that soon :biggrin2:


----------



## kellyjade (Jan 26, 2008)

Eeeee! Omigosh, way too much cuteness!!:shock2:

AWESOME pics! Can't wait to see Rory's!

P.S. I love the title of your blog, hehe.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks, Kelly! I thought I'd post other pics from the photo shoot:





























































And last of all, "Mom, what's this dragon doing here?"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 26, 2008)

[align=center]*OMG CUTENESS OVERLOAD.*[/align]
[align=left]*Susan*[/align]


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 26, 2008)

\

I really like this one and the last one.

But ohmygosh she is the cutest thing in the whole entire world! You just don't understand how much I want her. You are so lucky to have her. 

I'm definately voting for Talluleee Cutieee.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 8, 2008)

Sheesh, it's about time for me to update my blog!

As I think everyone knows, another bunny has joined our little family! Paul gave me permission to get a friend for Rory on Christmas Eve, what a wonderful gift. Her name is Tallulah Maesie (Tallulah is Irish and means "princess" so fits well with Rhiordan). She is currently 12 weeks old and I've had her for a month. 

I know I'm biased, but I think she's the most beautiful little bunny ever! She's also very sweet and active and such a spunky girl. She was shy at first but has settled in wonderfully and loves to race around, be petted, follow me, chew on things, sit on my lap, EAT, get attention, and above all else, JUMP. On things, off of things, give me a heart attack, it's all loads of fun! At just under 10 weeks, Lulu was trying to leap up onto the couch for some lovin's and within a few days had it down perfectly. She also climbs NIC panels and twice in two days jumped/fell over a NIC panel barrier that was 2 panels high! That's 28 inches, people! Thank goodness she's been okay each time and I'm taking extra precautions so she can't do it again. In general she tries to jump on anything she can and just this evening hopped onto my lap and then, for some reason, jumped up on my shoulder like a little birdy. She is such a joy to Paul and I (and Rory is getting used to the idea of her!). We have had some health concerns with her (gurgly tummy and she pooped the hugest turd I'd ever seen last week) and she seems to have a sensitive tummy, but it doesn't seem too serious.

And as for Rory, he is my amazing love bun! I adore him. He seems huge compared to Tallulah and I think he weighs about 6 pounds now. His nose got pointier while I was gone and I think it's SO cute, I just can't believe how adorable he is. He was a bit distant with me when I first got back (hadn't seen him for 3 weeks), but he has definitely gotten over it by now and is always ready for pettings and likes to lie in my arms and be doted on. He is the binky king and races around our apartment like a crazy bun. Unfortunately, it's very cold (40 below 0) and super dry here right now, which means there's a ton of static electricity so we hear him getting little shocks all the time since he races around on the carpet so much! He's been molting for over a month now and is thankfully nearly done, when I got back from Washington I would get completely covered in fur and had it in my mouth and nose when I'd hold him. Thank goodness for the Furminator! He's been a very good boy, as usual, but a week or so ago got into a bag of corn tortillas that fell on the floor during the night and managed to put away 3 before I found them hidden under his blankie! Thankfully, he didn't suffer any ill effects and I found him later that night rooting around in the grocery bag they'd been in for more.

I haven't really introduced Rory and Tallulah yet because Tallulah's still so little, but I'm pretty optimistic that they will eventually bond. They are definitely aware of each other's presence. Tallulah is in his old cage (with a NIC panel barrier around it so they can't get too close and nip through the bars) and Rory has free run in the kitchen, with the door blocked off. They see each other every day and since they run around in the living room at different times, they also smell each other. Tallulah seems very indifferent to his presence and Rory has, up until today, ignored her for the most part. The first week or so he left a few doots around her cage but that's it. Tonight though when Rory was out running around, I took Tallulah out of her cage and held her in my arms while sitting on the floor. Rory immediately bounced over and was very interested, trying to sniff her (I was holding her out of his "striking range") but not acting aggresssively. I'm pretty sure he got jealous because he promptly lay down on my lap for pets and would tug on my clothes if I stopped. After a few minutes, I put Tallulah back in her cage and Rory proceeded to follow me around! He has only done that maybe once before. Then when I sat on the couch, he jumped up and lay down on my shoulder with his face touching mine and made me pet him for a long time. So cute! While he is a sweet, gentle and loving bunny, he doesn't usually jump onto my lap to be petted like that.

Well, I think that pretty much sums up what's been going on here! And now, for pictures. I'm going to take Rory's Valentine pictures tomorrow and have a bunch of pictures of both buns on my camera that I need to upload.

Tallulah in Washington:

Lu's first night home:






During the week:











SMOOCH!











We submitted this one to Disapproving Rabbits and she was featured on their web site a couple days ago! This was her first night in the little NIC panel cage and she did NOT approve of being behind bars. She demonstrated this by jumping out, what a surprise to me as I thought she was too tiny! She also had just been drinking out of a water bowl for the first time and got water all over her face and chest, which she doesn't approve of either.






http://www.disapprovingrabbits.com/2008/02/tallulah.html

Tallulah video!





Lu and Rory back in Fairbanks:


























What his ears look like most of the time now- so cute!






Enjoying pets











That's it for now! Like I said before, I have lots more pictures and will upload them to my albums and post them tomorrow  I hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Feb 8, 2008)

:woohooIt is definitely about time! I missed seeing my two favoritest buns EVER...(with the exception of T&P)

I am sooo happy to hear how well things are going. Little Tallulah sure knows how to scare mama with her poopies! :laugh:

I missed seeing Rory pics! Can't wait till you get the new ones on here...:biggrin2:


----------



##  (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm absolutely, head-over-heels, in love with Tallulah. And this picture...aaahhh!!! She has to be the cutest baby bun EVER. I have to look away now because she's just too darn cute! I love her!

<3 Alexah


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 8, 2008)

*[shadow=violet]ADORABLE[/shadow]*

*Oh my gosh, your Babies are the cutest.*

*Susan*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for your kind words, everyone! I think Tallulah is an exceptionally cute and sweet little bun, too  However, at the moment she has me quite worried... Three hours ago, she was out playing with me and looked great, I was sitting on the floor with her and she would NOT leave me alone. She wanted to sit on my lap, cuddle, jump up to sit on my shoulder, be petted, and finally settled down to have her ears rubbed for a good half hour. She showed no signs of illness. I took her out of her cage 15 minutes ago though and now her nose is running yellow mucus! Agh! I was going to try to take some cute pictures of her tonight but instead ended up with this:







Oh guys, I'm really worried about my girly. I'm going to call the vet as soon as they open tomorrow and they'd better make space for us to come in! She's still acting normally... Please keep my Lulu in your thoughts! Tomorrow is also the third time my Emergency Medical Technician class meets and it's pretty darn important that I be there, but I hope the instructor understands...

I'm going to upload some more pictures of the buns to try to take my mind off things.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 9, 2008)

Alrighty, it took a while, but I uploaded most of my bunny photos to Photobucket! There are more on Paul's computer, I'll try to get them on here tomorrow.

First of all, more pictures of Tallulah from the week we were in Washington:

Tallulah with my brother and his girlfriend. Everyone LOVED her and she had lots of people coming by to meet her!





Lulu getting up the nerve to approach me. Funny to think that at one point she was afraid of me!






Cute little tail binkying away!











You can tell by her eyes that she was nervous at first.
















My brother was very taken with Tallulah and wanted to keep her when we thought she might not get to go home with me. So funny to watch him cuddling her and baby talking to her!














































Baby bunny flop! The spots on her back run down her spine.






Sweet widdle face and ears that don't want to be loppy






More pictures coming up in just a couple minutes!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 9, 2008)

*Okay, continuation of photos from that first week!*

Lula in the itty bitty cage the breeder lent us for the first 2 nights. Her face is wet from drinking out of a water bowl!






I wish this one had turned out, she looked so cute with water on her face!































*Tallulah and Rory at home, Tallulah 8-12 weeks old*


























"Stop! No more pictures!"






These ones were actually taken from tonight:






You can see her runny nose 
















And here is a rather funny sequence that I took the night after Rory ate those tortillas! They had been in that plastic grocery bag and I think he went back for more, I could hear him nosing around in the bag from the living room:





















It's Super Rory in his rain repelling cape!











"What? I'm inn-o-cent!!"






Rory also requests that you not make fun of the weird molt his head is going through.











Well, that's it for now! Tallulah still seems to be okay but I can't wait to get her to the vet. Peg (Tiny's Mom) thinks she has a bacterial infection and should be okay with antibiotics, but I should keep her away from Rory. Too bad this afternoon I put Tallulah in her carrier and let them sniff each other for quite a while! I hope he doesn't get sick, too... Oh and their little mini meeting involved Rory trying to bite her through the carrier a lot  Her carrier is made of stiff mesh so he couldn't actually do any damage. I am still pretty confident that they will eventually become buddies! And if not, well, I'll just have to adopt two more bunnies to be their friends :biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 9, 2008)

Aww Tallulah, I love all her pictures. She always looks so cute. Make sure you keep taking a lot of them. I regret so much not taking a million photos as Macey as a baby. And I hope she feels better. Poor girl. Hopefully Rory won't get sick too.

Rory, he's so silly.  I bet he keeps you entertained. They both need to come HERE.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 9, 2008)

Lulu and I are back from the vet! Got back a while ago. It wasn't our regular vet and this one definitely wasn't as bunny savvy, but she looked Tallie over and said her tummy, heart, lungs, ears and teeth look good. Her temperature was good and she is a nice and healthy size. I asked her to take a culture of her snot and Lu was NOT healthy. The swab made her sneeze a bunch and she tried to get away, poor thing. Good thing she doesn't know I'm the one who insisted she get it done! The results from the culture won't be back until possibly WEDNESDAY and until then, Tallulah's not on any antibiotics or meds but if she gets worse, I'm going to swing by the vet and get them. When we got there, her nose wasn't running at all so the vet had to stick that swab up there! I was worried they'd accidentally lobotomize her!

Tallulah is her regular sweet, spunky, hungry self today. Poor thing was scared at the vet's office but finally snuggled down into my arms and relaxed while we were waiting for the vet to come back to the room.

Also, I forgot to say this before, but please vote for Tallulah in the Bunspace photo contest! You will recognize her when you see her as it's the same picture I used for the contest here


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 10, 2008)

Hooray, I took more pictures of Tallulah tonight! Sorry no Rory pictures. I swear it's not because I love him less, it's just that I haven't been taking as many pictures of Tallulah as I should and I have a jillion Rory photos so I just focused on Lulu tonight. Also, she is SO much cuter in real life! In pictures she's still cute, but she looks bigger than she really is and for some reason her head looks huge. In person, she is absolutely beautiful and very dainty :inlove: There are a couple of pictures (like the ones of her lying on my lap on her back and I'm wearing striped colored PJ pants) that show how pretty she is. Rory is more photogenic and his pictures pretty well capture his X-treme adorability (he's aRORable!).

Her nose is running again tonight :nono The good thing is that it's not yellow this time. Also, I noticed some weird dots of dried skin on her back over her spine, I wish I'd seen them earlier so I could ask the vet about it! She seems to be acting fine, I'm waiting for someone to respond to her thread in the Infirmary forum about whether or not waiting until as late as Wednesday to get her started on antibiotics is appropriate (since we were going to get the culture results before giving her meds) and whether or not TMS is a good antibiotic for bunners.

Okay, on to the pictures:

Is dinner time!






This is how she usually sits when she's eating... When she's NOT eating, she sits like this in her cage and looks at us like we never feed her!






pretty baby's back markings:






Running around she picked up a feather from one of my birds. I wonder if she can use those ears to fly?











Her earsies still don't have the lop thing down...






Lulu and moosy slippers, Rory loves to lie with my slippers and get them hairy. Her blue moosy is lurking in the shadows, can you see it?






Whiskers and tail!











Who knew a paper towel could be so much fun? She started out licking it...
















"Mom, where's that crinkly cat tunnel you said you'd buy us? This is lame in comparison!"






Seriously, she looks like a bobble head because her noggin is so huge in pictures... She needs a big head to hold her giant brain!











"HI MOMMY!"











"Peekaboo! Are they all voting for me in the photo contest?"






To me, she rather looks like Macey in this picture!! Her facial expression, of course. What do you think?











Don't sit too close or you'll go cross eyed!






"Hom nom nom..."






"Are all those bunnies we saw pictures of back here?" Kinda demonstrates how much she likes jumping, instead of walking around to the other side of the computer, she chose to leap over it.






I hope you enjoyed looking at pictures of my girl!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 10, 2008)

She's so cute.:heartbeat:

Aren't you afraid she may peepee on your lap top?:roflmao:

Susan:apollo:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 10, 2008)

Susan, I was rather concerned about that! Paul is a computer fix it guy and I'm not sure how he'd feel about cleaning weewee out of it, even if it is from our sweet Lulabelle...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a couple more pictures to share tonight! We went to Petco tonight and got the buns some new toys and stuff. I took a picture just because:






Both bunnies got wooden blocks and balls with a bell strung on a chain to go on one of the bars in their cages, Rory got the set of interlocking rings with the bell (I'm not going to hang it in his cage because he loves throwing things!), Tallulah got the pink ball with the mouse in it and the apple wood was 50% off so I got two boxes! The bed is really nice, I've been looking for the perfect bed and found it at Sam's Club last night for $10. It's actually a cat bed but should be the perfect size for both bunnies to snuggle in together once they're bonded! It's great because you can either collapse it into a bed like in the picture, or you can pop it open and it becomes a tunnel of sorts with a fleecy cushion inside so they can have a bit of privacy! I haven't let Tallulah use it yet because we don't know yet what's causing her runny nose (which is looking pretty good this evening) and I don't want the bed to get infected with cooties that could make Rory sick. 

I also finally found a 40 pound bag of stove pellets for $5 to use in their litter boxes (that much Yesterday's News or Feline Pine is $30) and I placed an order for 35 pounds of timothy hay and bluegrass from Kleenmama. A big part of why I want this hay is everything I've heard lately about mycotoxins in hay and pellets making bunnies sick. The hay looks awesome and hopefully there's less chance of it being infested with mycotoxins since the owner gets all her hays from the same farmer. She said there was no rain around the time the hays were baled and they've been stored in a dry barn. I only wish she sold timothy pellets for bunnies too! To make it even better, even though shipping is $42 (bringing the total to $60), I'll STILL be saving about $45 by not buying little bags of hay locally.

I e-mailed one of the vet techs at the vet office my buns go to to ask her if I could just bring Tallulah by when we pick up her medicine and have the vet look at the scales on her back really quickly, since we were just in there yesterday and she was examined. Hopefully it will be okay! I feel guilty about not noticing the scales earlier, I swear I'm a good bunny mama. She only has them in one small area and her fur is so thick and fluffy that I just didn't notice them until last night. At least her skin doesn't look irritated! I suspect it's probably from how dry it is here, in the past couple days I've broken out in a jillion itchy weird red bumps all over from the dryness. My skin isn't even that sensitive either so it makes sense that a baby bunny's skin would be affected too!

Anyway, the vet tech is very nice and has babysat my ratties in the past. She is quite the animal lover and in the course of a year has rescued I believe 4 guinea pigs! When we were at Petco tonight there was a guinea pig up for free adoption, the poor dear was born blind and without her lower front teeth. Because of that, her upper front teeth are terribly long since. In spite of that, she's very sweet and seems to be eating fine and is nice and active. I'm hoping maybe Bianca can adopt her! The fact that she works at a vet office is great too because she could get tooth trimmings for much less money. I would be interested in adopting the piggy if we had more space, I've been doing lots of GP research lately. The piggy is a long haired albino, very pretty. I'll keep this blog updated on whether or not Bianca can adopt her!

Other than that, things have been pretty quiet here. Tallulah learned to run up and down the stairs today and has been having a blast! I seem to have athletic bunners because Rory was the exact same way. 

Paul's parents had to put their 13 year old dog down today, the poor girl has been sick for a while and they just decided Bonnie had had enough. She was a very sweet doggie, loved kids, chasing moose, getting loves and pets, and eating. She was a husky/golden retriever mix and very cute and pretty. Paul's parents got her at a garage sale when she was 3 years old, the owners were abusive and offered her to his parents when they saw how much she loved Paul, who was 8 at the time. Please say a prayer for Bonbon if you believe in such things, she will be missed a lot.

On a happier note, here are some pictures of Tallulah and Paul! We call her our bunatiel:











Getting a tummy massage, which she really enjoys. I gave her a little massage because when I touched her tummy, right below her ribs there was a huge bump, it felt like an alien was going to burst out of her stomach! I know it was just her muscles moving her intestines along, but my goodness.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 11, 2008)

Aww look at this little boy at my local shelter! There haven't been any bunnies there in a month! I want?

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10238382

He sounds so sweet and I love rexes :inlove: While I am happy with my two babies, I have a nefarious plot to adopt a third bunny a couple years down the road! Don't tell Paul, I'll need to ease him into the idea nice and slowly. Muahahaha!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

:shock:Look at those awesome pics! Wow, they are just GORGEOUS! And oh how spoiled with all of those great toys. :biggrin2:

I hope they can see the scales on Lulla...The weather here has done a number on my skin so I can't even imagine what it would do over there.

Poor guinea pig...I hope someone can take her and give hera beautiful life. Please do keep us updated.

Bonbon and your family are definitely in my prayers...

Oh, you keep the pics coming. :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 12, 2008)

Jackie, I'm glad you're enjoying the pictures! It's so nice to hear good things about my bunners :biggrin2: I haven't heard back from Bianca yet, but will definitely update the blog!

The bunnies had a good day today. Tallulah's nose was dry and Rory gave me another good snuggle, complete with kisses! He's such a sweetie. I really do think he's jealous of Tallulah, when he sees me paying attention to her his eyes widen and he keeps a close watch, then he's very cuddly with me. I hope he will realize that Tallulah and I are both good for cuddles!

I spent a good part of the day building Rory a cage with NIC panels. He's spent the past month with the entire kitchen at his disposal (there's nothing he can eat or damage within reach), with a NIC barrier keeping him in. I figured it would be good for him to have a real cage though and went to town designing one. The frame is all done, all I need to do is buy some plywood or peg board for the shelves with stick on linoleum on top and buy a piece of carpet to go under the cage. He doesn't chew carpet so I'm not too worried about him eating it, especially since there won't be any exposed edges.

I made the shelves by putting two NIC panels side by side and then taking a third and sitting it on top in the middle. Then I used lots of heavy duty zip ties to secure them all together. It is really very sturdy and I'm quite pleased! I don't feel that it needs any other support. When I (hopefully) make a bigger cage for Rory and Tallulah in a couple months, I'll use supports since the second and third levels will be much bigger. The cage I made for him now is only 2 panels by 2 panels, but it looks pretty big! When I was putting it together I accidentally put the shelves going the wrong direction so the door is in front of a shelf, but it seems to be okay.

On to the pictures!

One of the shelves (I had a leftover black panel so you can really see how I put it together):






My little helper bun checking out his new home:




































Rory looking over the plans I wrote up for the cage:






All of the zip tie ends, also only about 1/8 of the black zip ties worked (they would pull back out) and the rejects are on the pile too:






Also, here's Rory checking out their new bed and playing with his new toys:






Silly boy is too heavy to sit on top!






Cute picture from the other day:






Gotta go! I have an applesauce oatmeal cake with dried cranberries in the oven that's ready to come out. Rory got his first Craisin today!


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2008)

Enjoyed your blog - LOVE the pictures, your buns are adorable!


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 13, 2008)

What awesome pictures. You can't help but smile when you look at them :biggrin2:Thank you for sharing


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm glad you two like the blog!  I love reading people's comments because I adore my buns and like hearing that other people think they're special, too.

I'm sad though because my ratty died yesterday. Here's the link to the thread about her: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32973&forum_id=5 This is my first ratty death. It was very sudden and my brain hasn't really registered yet that Cranberry is dead. I keep finding myself looking for the fourth ratty and get her treats and stuff. I hope Peppermint, Stevie and Colby live for a long time still!

Also, I got a call from Bianca. She can't adopt the guinea pig at Petco  She already has six piggies, and that's just since April of this year! She saw the piggy at Petco and wanted to adopt her, but her husband said no. He's a nice guy but feels they've reached their limit as they also have two dogs, two cats and a couple hamsters. He's in the military and they transfer around a lot, having a lot of pets makes that hard! I'm fairly confident though that the piggy will get a good home, her disabilities are quite apparent and make her "undesirable" to a lot of people (when I was there, a couple with their little boy came up and were saying they wanted to take her- I bet they were thinking, hey free animal!- but said they didn't want a "retarded" guinea ig when they found out about her special needs) so hopefully only a compassionate, loving person with the time and finances to devote to her will take her in.

No word yet on Tallulah's diagnosis. I talked to the vet today and she said she's going to call the lab tomorrow to find out what's going on. I also e-mailed her the pictures of Lulu's scaly skin and she's going to take a look. 

Rory's cage isn't quite finished yet! We went to Home Depot last night and got everything we needed, tiles for the bottom of the cage and for the levels and some carabiners to keep the door closed. Turns out the tiles are too heavy for the levels (they probably wouldn't fall in or anything, but it's a good 8 pounds of extra weight on the shelves) and the carabiners are too big. Didn't have time to go to Home Depot today and won't have time tomorrow (Valentine's Day woohoo!), but on Friday we're going to just get some nice pegboard or thin plywood to put on the two levels. The plywood was nice and smooth at the store so I'm not too worried about him getting splinters. I haven't heard anyone mention this, but I'm concerned his toenails could get caught in the holes if I use pegboard. Like if his toe goes through one of the holes and gets caught between the side of the hole and one of the wire bars of the NIC panel, if that makes sense. I also want to pick up some cheap rag rugs like Undergunfire has to put over the tiles in the bottom of the cage. I chose a rough tile since he hates slippy surfaces, but he still doesn't seem to like it much!

Both bunnies had a pretty good day! Rory's highlight of the day was when I took his Valentine pictures! I sprinkled food amongs the paper shreds and kept giving him NutraRing treats, which he loves, so he'd stay in place! I hope you enjoy the pictures of my handsome lovey boy  I think they turned out really well. Which one do you like best?







































































The ones with the dragon and the last two are my favorites! You can tell he's chewing in the second to the last one, so cute. People sure look bad in pictures when they're chewing, but apparently bunnies don't!

I love Rory so much, he's the perfect size for me to hold in my arms and cuddle. Tallulah is super cuddly and wonderful, too, but Rory fits just right! I enjoy holding both my babies equally :love:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you to everyone who voted for Tallulah in the photo contest! All the entries were so cute 

Lookit! Pictures of Tallulah at 6 weeks old! Her breeder e-mailed them to me today, they're the only pictures she has of Lula. The first one is the picture I saw of her on Craigslist and the second is Tallulah with one of her sisters! How cute are they? 











Tallulah's mom looked just like her and her dad is a broken chestnut. There were 5 babies in her litter, 4 girls and a boy. Three of the girls look like their mommy, including Miss Lu. One girl has the frosty markings that you see above and the boy is a broken sable chinchilla. Does anyone know what that looks like? I can't find pictures of it online! Sounds cute though. The breeder said that she's heard from the owners of all the babies except the boy and everybun is doing well. The two sisters that look like Tallulah went to the same owner. The breeder said Tallulah must have been meant for me because originally, she wasn't for sale! The other four were but she turned down the people who wanted to buy Tallulah because she wanted to keep her. Then she decided to find a home for her after all and along I came. I didn't meet the other babies, but I think I got the best one! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 16, 2008)

Awwww lookie at the baby bunnies!:bunnyheart:bunnyhug:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 17, 2008)

Awww look at valentine Rory! 
And baby Talluleyyy



And here. 

http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6048/hehekg0.jpg


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 17, 2008)

Macey and Tallulah are so cuuuuuute! They are clearly fraternal twins separated at birth and born a year and a half apart! :biggrin2: Paul thought the Macey-Tallulah picture was really cute too and said "Whoa! :shock:"


----------



## trailsend (Feb 17, 2008)

The Valentines pictures are SO adorable - I really enjoyed them Cuteness overload!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Feb 19, 2008)

I thought I posted about Rory!!! onder:Anyhoo, Those Valentine day pics are GREAT! :inlove:He is just sooo precious! 



OMG, Macey and Tallulah! WOW! :shock2:HOW CUTE!!!


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 24, 2008)

:shock:

Frosted Pearl! :inlove:I really love your buns though, they are waaaaaaaaaay adorable! :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 27, 2008)

Guys, I'm worried about my Lulu! Something just isn't right with her tonight. For the first time EVER, she didn't bound excitedly to her cage door when I opened it and I had to actually reach in and pull her out. She didn't try to resist or anything, she just didn't seem to care. Her body feels kind of limp, too... I mean, she's sitting fine and hopping around fine, but her muscle tone doesn't seem to be what it usually is. Her eyes seem a bit dull too. Usually she flips out over food, and she's eating pellets right now, but is chewing slower and generally not as enthusiastic about it as usual. She's pooped normal poops several times in the last few minutes and also peed, so at least that seems to be okay. I wonder what's wrong??? I'll be keeping a close eye on her and taking her to the vet tomorrow morning if she's still acting weird... I'm so afraid that if I go to bed, I'll wake up tomorrow and she'll be dead :cry2 She's such a sensitive little girl and has had so many issues...

Please keep my Maemae in your thoughts!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Sorry to hear that, Shiloh. Hopefully she's just feeling gassy and will get better soon! We'll keep Lulu in our thoughts.*

*~Diana*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 27, 2008)

I hope she's ok. 

I just love all the photos - Rory has turned into such a gorgeous bunny! I love him to peices...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the good thoughts, Diana and Pennie! Hopefully my baby will be okay. A lot of people wouldn't notice that anything is different with her (even Paul didn't notice), but I certainly do. She's back in her cage now after being out for a couple hours and she acted oddly the whole time. After she finished eating, she did her usual hopping around the kitchen and living room, but seemed kind of absent minded about it and would sit in the same place for wayyyy longer than usual. She also didn't follow me around or try to jump on things (favorite past time) and didn't even come over when I was cleaning her cage. Since going back in her cage, she's been eating hay and drinking water like usual. She also peed in the litter box outside her cage (hooray!) and left her usual poop trail as she hopped around the house.

I hope she's back to her normal self tomorrow! And I swear, between when I picked her up this afternoon and when I picked her up this evening, she seemed to weigh less! How could that be?

And Pennie, Rory is SUCH a love, you would squeal with delight if you met him in person... He loves me the most, but also likes other people, particularly if they come bearing food. This evening, Paul accidentally kicked him a little and Rory ran away. Paul apologized profusely and got down on the floor to make amends, but shocked his nose when he petted him (darned static electricity!), after which Rory ran away again. A few seconds later, Paul was on his belly on the floor, offering Rory treats and apologizing for scaring him and petting him lots! So funny to see the reluctant bunny owner all soppy over his bun. I'll type more about the buns tomorrow, after this little emergency has hopefully passed!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor Rory!!! 

Tell Paul if he keeps abusing him - I'm taking him from you!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Feb 27, 2008)

:hug:Oh no, Lula sure has you on your toes. My prayers and thoughts are with you and Lula. Please let us know how things are going. ray:

Give Rory and Tallulahlots of pets and kisses from me. :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the good thoughts, Jackie! Lula is acting better today, but still isn't 100%. She got all excited when I came with her food (unlike last night), but then didn't finish it all at once like usual and when I came by a few minutes later to take her out of the cage to play, she didn't bounce to the door again. She isn't as "floppy" as she was last night and her eyes look brighter, but she's still acting a bit lethargic. Good thing is that her nose isn't running at the moment and she doesn't have poopy butt anymore (hasn't for the past several days)! She also struggled when I tried to pick her up to move her away from Rory's cage (seriously, does she taunt him or something?) which is good because she was showing some will power. If I hadn't seen how she was last night, I wouldn't be super worried about how she's acting now, just a little curious about why she's not nearly as active as usual. Like I said before, she wasn't acting incredibly lethargic last night, but enough for me to definitely notice and be worried. I stayed up late watching her.

I called the vet to explain what's been going on and to see if they think I should bring her in or not, but apparently Wednesday they have a long staff meeting and I called right at the beginning! I'll have to wait until after 1:30 to call again.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh I hope Tallulah feels better real soon. 

Isn't it just awful when the little ones aren't feeling 100%.

Here's a big hug for all of you.:hug:

Susan:apollo:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 28, 2008)

Tallulahhhh, you need to get much better so mommy can take tons of pictures of your for me to see. And you'll have to get better for the trip to WV we are secretly going to make. 

Shiloh, she'll be ok soon. It's hard, but try and relax. She'll be just fine. Keep us updated. 

And happy birthday! :hug1


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that she is doing better. I know how it is, I would be worried too. When they areso littleit is easy to feel overprotective when something about them in off. :hug:

Give her lots of pets and nose rubs from me and my crew. 

:bestwishes:arty:Happy Birthday Shiloh! Are you doing something special today?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Shiloh,

I'm so sorry to hear that Lulu isn't feeling good! She's had so many problems for such a small cute bunny... I really hope she feels better soon! I know how it is though, if any of my buns are just a little bit off I'll notice it, and worry and worry- I'll be scared to go to bed too! 

I LOVE all the pictures of her and Rory- my partner Steve thinks that Tallulah is really cute too! 

:inlove:

Best get-well wishes to Tallulah :hug2:

And....

:birthday

to you!! artyaccording to the post by Thumper'sMom and the calendar!)

Jen xx


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for your support, everyone! I'm so glad that Tallulah is acting better today. Not 100% yet, but hopefully tomorrow! What a strange little bug she is. She's so heartbreakingly sweet, I'd be beside myself if anything ever happened to her or Rory. 

I think she's really wanting a bunny friend! She's been going over to Rory's cage and pressing her face to it, and just sitting there for minutes at a time. Even when he's trying to bite her through the bars! For some reason he seems to have trouble getting her, but every once in a while she pulls back a bit, shakes her head, then goes back. What on Earth! Silly girl. I don't want her to get hurt (especially when he's trying to bite her EYE and she isn't moving away) and pull her away a lot, but I've been letting her sit there longer. The good thing is that Rory's attacks seem to be getting less frequent and less angry. I haven't heard him growl for a couple days and he doesn't automatically fly down to the bottom floor of the cage when she's nearby. Sometimes he even sits on the bottom floor when she's right by his cage and doesn't do anything. I still have hope that they will be buddies someday! Doesn't it seem like Tallulah wants to be friends? Why else would she sit by the cage? She half sits/half lies, with her head close to the ground like she wants him to groom her.

Speaking of bunny friends, there is a chance of a new bun joining our family. Jesse (JAK Rabbitry) has a sweet little Dutch bunny and she's looking for a home for the bunny with someone on the forum. I have established that another bunny would fit in our apartment, and have been talking to Paul about it. He doesn't seem to be completely opposed to the idea and hasn't said "no" and has been joking about having a bunny highrise of cages in our living room. He thinks the bunny, Monroe (or "Monrobot" as we've been calling him) is very cute. It could be tricky getting the bun here, but Jesse has family traveling between Pennsylvania where she lives and California fairly often. Rosie has kindly offered to put Monroe up for a couple days if need be and take him to the airport. So, I don't know what will happen with that, but if it doesn't work out, I know I want a third bunny sometime in the next couple years! I know I said we'd wait until we moved, but hey. Why wait? I do however place my bunny limit at 3! Or maybe 4 if there's an emergency and a bunny really needs a home.

However, I've also been daydreaming about having a bunny rescue here in Fairbanks one day. The closest ones are a good 5-6 hour drive away. When we have a house of our own, I might be able to start my rabbit rescue and the foster bunnies can live in a spare bedroom while I look for homes for them. 

I clipped Rory's toe nails for the first time today! All the other times, the vet has done it. It went SO WELL! I was pretty sure he'd be okay, and all I did was lie him on his back on my lap and, well, clip his nails. I wasn't even holding on to him, he just lay there happily. His nails are white, so it's easy to see where the quick is. I am so pleased with how well Rory has adjusted to living with us... He is a different bun. He isn't scared anymore. The fact that he lay on my lap like that while I was clipping his nails really shows it. No way could I have done that a while ago! He is a very joyful bunny, just so happy. No more sad bun! He's so trusting too. It's funny, when he's out running around playing and I want to pick him up, I have to "woo" him first. If I just try to pick him up as he goes by, he often wiggles out of my hands because he has _things to do!!_ But if I spend just a few seconds petting him and telling him how good he is, I can pick him up very easily every single time. He'll lie down with me for over an hour at a time and is a very licky boy.

He has been getting into a little, shall we say, mischief lately though. First of all, he's taken a liking to getting into the litterbox in the corner of the living room and digging in it, sending litter and poop flying out behind him. Tallulah uses that box when she's out too so I think that's why he digs. At least it's easy to clean up! A few days I also heard a distinct TINKLING sound and looked over to find him PEEING DOWN THE HEAT VENT!!!! AGHHH! I told him "NO!" and immediately picked him up and unceremoniously put him back in his cage, turned my back to him and ignored him for a while. He is completely litter trained and I know he did it to mark his territory. Tallulah is very fond of sitting over there too, which is why he wanted to mark it. I immediately blocked the area off from the bunnies. At first, he was also leaving doots around her cage, but he's stopped doing that. The peeing down the vent thing was pretty horrifying, but his marking could have been worse. Then a couple days ago, I accidentally fell asleep while Rory was out playing. This is the first time that's happened, usually I'm pretty aware of what he's doing. When I woke up, I immediately started looking around for him... Then spotted him lying down on his side, eyes closed, under a little table. With a COMPLETELY CHEWED THROUGH ELECTRICAL CORD in front of him. Cue heart attack. Thankfully, he leapt up when I said (shrieked?) his name and the cord he chewed through belonged to a lamp that I had thankfully unplugged the night before... The one cord that isn't bunny proofed! He never showed an interest in it before, but I went around and made sure all our other cords are out of his reach and will not be falling asleep with either bun out now!

Wow, this was long! I'll post later tonight about what we did for my birthday, Paul's wanting to surprise me  Thanks for the birthday wishes! I am 23 today.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 28, 2008)

Glad your girl is feeling better today. That would bea great thing to do, when you get your new place... start up a rescue and foster buns until you can rehome them. Great idea!

Ohhh, maybe another bun huh? That's exciting. We've been to Alaska every summer the last few years, and hopefully this summer, but we are not positive yet. Next trip, I'll bring you a bun! lol and we'll bring him the entire 10,000 miles! 

Glad Rory let you clip his nails without any trouble that is GREAT! Hope you had a wonderful B-Day! Gotta love surprises! :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 29, 2008)

Hooray, Lulu is acting normally again! arty: She's going crazy over her food again and running around and following me everywhere like usual, I have to be careful not to accidentally step on her or kick her. I'm so glad she seems to be feeling better, hopefully she will stay this way! I've noticed she hasn't had a runny nose in a while either and poopy butt remains at bay. Tonight I gave her 1/2 teaspoon oats to help her grow big and strong, she loved them. I'm so relieved she's acting normal again! I'm going to call the vet tomorrow and see if they still think she should come in.

I had a good birthday! Talked to both my parents, Paul found out he can take 5 days off work so we can drive down to Anchorage to see his parents in a couple weeks (perhaps I can meet Katie and the famous Wash!). I really like spending time there and his parents are very nice, so I'm quite pleased by this. Our friend Richard likes the bunnies a lot and has volunteered to look after the pets while we're gone. 

Anyway, Paul picked me up after work and we went to our friends' house. They had streamers and stuff up and they made us pad thai- delicious! We sat around chatting and it was very nice. Then they lit the candles on my hamburger shaped birthday cake (complete with french fries and a container of ketchup, cute!) and I got some presents. Paul gave me a bright red KitchenAid stand mixer :shock: I was so suprised, I love cooking and baking and Paul and I talk weirdly frequently about one day having a KitchenAid (in fact, before I opened my presents we were talking about having a cookie baking night and I was daydreaming about how quickly we could whip up cookies with a KitchenAid mixer and how the ice cream machine, meat grinder and pasta maker attachments are so cool). They're so expensive though that I figured we'd just make due with a whisk and kneading things by hand until marriage rolls around. Can't wait to try it out, I have all these visions of freshly baked bread and really good cream cheese frosting and pizza dough. My mom gave me a bundt pan and the first thing I'm going to make with the mixer is a cake to go in the pan! 

He also gave me a $50 bottle of pear brandy, with the whole pear inside. I adore all things pear and for some reason it's not a flavor you find all that often. I'm not much of a drinker, but this stuff really DOES taste like fresh pears and I imagine it will last me a long time since I'll be drinking it in approximately 1 tablespoon "doses". I got several books from my parents and some other things, too. All in all, it was a perfectly lovely birthday, I'm happy to have such a sweet boyfriend and the best present of all was Tallulah's return to seeming healthy! :woohoo


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Feb 29, 2008)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:As you can see...I'm doing the happy bunny dance for Tallulah! I am soooooo happy that she is back to her normal self. Have you finished changing her over to her new food? Hopefully she'll stop having poopy butt and stop giving you heart attacks.:dancingorig:How long now till she is able to get spayed?



A new bunny?? WOW! I mean, Monroe is one GREAT looking bun. You will definitely have to get more nic cubes huh? Then you could maybe bond the trio? How cool.

Your birthday sounded wonderful. I've always wanted a kitchenaid too but they are so very pricey not to mention, I don't have time to cook or bake much, maybe when I move.

It would be so cool if you could meet Katie and the famous Wash. He is just too adorable!

Ehem...we are awaiting more pics. :bunnydance:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 29, 2008)

I am sooooooo jealous that you got a KitchenAid mixer!!! I'd die for one of those- they're amazing!! Especially the red ones! 

:tantrum:

Anyway, so glad to hear that you had a good birthday, and Tallulah is back to being her beautiful self! Now we can see more pictures, yes? :nod


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey guys! Good news, Lulu is still acting great! It's so nice to see her happy and feeling good and running around. She's really been liking the oats I feed her, hopefully it will make her grow! She only weighs 1 1/4 pounds, she's quite the little one. Her parents are both 4 pounds so she has a ways to go! I'm surprised by how young she looks, she's almost 4 months old but is still just a little baby. I know she's grown (our friend who hadn't seen her since she came home was startled by how much bigger she is) and the vet a couple weeks ago said her size is fine. Maybe because Cinnabun was a Netherland Dwarf, he looked full grown at less than 4 months of age and I kinda assumed all baby bunnies were like that. It's really hard for me to imagine her being an adult bunner, I've had her nearly half her life and she's always been my sweet itty baby girl. She'll always be my baby of course, and I know one day she'll be a gorgeous, amazing adult bunny, but I just can't see it yet! Even though I've seen pictures of Holland Lops with her same colors and markings 

Guess what, Miss Mae is going to Anchorage with us! She's used to being fed twice a day and I'm concerned that if she gets sick while we're gone, the bunny sitter won't notice the subtle signs. He's a great guy, but will only be by once a day for half an hour or so and while he likes the buns, he isn't completely bunny savvy. I'll leave him with everything on how to care for Rory of course, but I'd feel more comfortable bringing Tallulah with us. Based on our experience on the airplane, I think she'll do fine with the drive (6 hours) and I think as long as we're there with her at Paul's parents' house, she'll be happy. I think Rory would prefer staying home for those few days (we'll be gone from Sunday to Wednesday or Thursday) with our friend coming by every day to feed him and let him out to play for a bit. This ALSO means that Tundrakatiebean can meet Tallulah in person! Paul's mom is very much of the opinion that bunnies belong outside in hutches, but last Spring Break she let my ratties live in their house for the week and she says she hates rats (BTW she was sneaking them treats after a couple days) so in comparison, the bunny is nothing. I only wish Tallulah were more litter box trained, I told her that bunnies can be litter box trained but Lu won't be a good example  I suspect her Xtreme adorableness will more than make up for it, plus we'll bring along a bottle of pee pee cleaner and deodorizer.

Pictures coming soon! Maybe I'll take some this afternoon, if Paul will leave his camera with me while he's at work.

I haven't been able to use my KitchenAid mixer yet, we want to return it to the store and get the higher quality model (the Professional series, has 150 more watts) at Costco in Anchorage when we go down. It will actually cost a little less, plus his mom has a $35 rebate card. They have red mixers there so I'll get to still have a pretty one! I really REALLY want to take this one out of the box though and try it out... How bad would it be if I did? I would wash it very well after using and put it back in the box perfectly. Can I, pleeeeeeeaaaase? Regardless, I will post some pictures of my more spectacular creations and make everyone want to come visit me! Note: bun buns will be locked into their cages the entire time with retina scanning security devices to prevent any bunnappery.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm so glad Tallulah is back to normal and doing great. Silly rabbit needs to stay better now!

And aw man, I wish I lived in Alaska.  This would be the perfect time for me to volunteer to watch your bunnies...and maybe return them. Katie is so lucky, she gets to meet her. 

Yesss more pictures!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 3, 2008)

Rory and Tallulah are excited (Tallulah a little more so) to announce that they'll be getting a little brother soon!

Maddox Monroe (or maybe Miles Monroe, I'm still trying to decide!):

10 weeks old:






5 weeks old:





He is Jesse (JAK Rabbitry)'s adorable little bunny boy! We can't wait to get him home

inkbouce::woohoo:bunny18:airborne:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 3, 2008)

:woohoo


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 3, 2008)

*Oh my gosh! He is just too cute!! Congrats! *


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 3, 2008)

:yes:

:yahooBeen waiting to use that smiley for ages!!)

He is soooooo lovely- congratulations!


----------



## Dev2C (Mar 3, 2008)

SnowyShiloh wrote:


> While I am happy with my two babies, I have a nefarious plot to adopt a third bunny a couple years down the road!Â  Don't tell Paul, I'll need to ease him into the idea nice and slowly.Â  Muahahaha!


SnowyShiloh wrote:


> Rory and Tallulah are excited (Tallulah a little more so) to announce that they'll be getting a little brother soon!



Couple years? More like 20 days ;-)


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Mar 3, 2008)

:happyrabbit::yahoo::happyrabbit::yahoo::happyrabbit::yahoo::happyrabbit::yahoo:



How Bunderful! I am sooo happy for you and Monroe...and Rory, and Tallulah and Paul! :bunny18



Glad to hear Lula is doing better. I'm sure she will have a great time on the trip. Make sure to take plenty of pics of your mtg with Katie and Wash. I'm sooo jealous! I wish I could meet Lula and Rory.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 3, 2008)

LOL! I am so happy for you! 

That is an adorable baby! 

Where's my Rory pics?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so happy! Another little bunny! And jealous too..hehe. Maybe this new one will have you so occupied I can sneak Tallulah...

who btw 

*WON THE BUNSPACE VALENTINES DAY CONTEST*


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Mar 3, 2008)

Man, I just read that you aren't going to be able to meet up w/Katie and crew! That sux! 

On another note! CONGRATS to Tallulah for winning the bunspace contest! :bunnydance::bunny18


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 3, 2008)

Yay, Lu won the contest! Hooray for free 6 months VIB membership! I have such a cute little bun. I feel sad for the bunnies that placed last, they're just as cute as her. My feelings would be hurt I think if my bunny placed last out of 170-odd bunnies. Hehe, I didn't know she'd won until I read what Montana posted!

Dev2C is Paul  He got an account here so he could post about the bunnies if he ever needed or wanted to. He'll probably be popping in from time to time!

Thanks for the congrats, everyone! I hope we can get Monroe home easily. I made a big post about it on the main forum, but basically if he flies straight here, he'll be traveling for 20 hours (darn you, 7 hour layover!!) AND the airline he'll be on only flies into Anchorage, so we'd need to be down there to pick him up. Then he'd have a 6 hour long drive home a day or two after his flight. Sigh. I wish things could be easier! There's another flight out of Cleveland, Ohio which would only mean traveling for 13 hours, but Jesse would have to drive 150 miles to the airport.

I will definitely take pictures tonight, guys! I've weighed both bunnies on my new kitchen scale, Rory actually fits in the bowl! It says he weighs 4.25 pounds, but I could swear he feels a lot heavier than that. To fit both bunnies in it, I have to put them on their backs with all their little feet in the air. Luckily, they don't seem to mind. It's pretty funny, I'll get pictures of it.

Both bunners are doing well. I've been increasing Tallulah's amount of pellets very slowly, and no poopy butt yet! Hooray! Grow, baby, grow! We're also going to pick up some alfalfa hay for her today.

Rory made Paul and I laugh like crazy a few minutes ago. One of his favorite toys is a paper cup with the bottom cut out. He shoved his head in the cup and it got stuck! So he was sittin' there shaking his head and trying to groom it off. We grabbed the camera, but he got it off before I could take a picture. NOT dignified at all!

What do you guys think we should call the new bun? I want a name that starts with an M to go with Monroe. I like Maddox Monroe and Miles/Myles Monroe best, but I just can't decide. We'll call him by both names. I also thought of Micah Monroe, Malachy Monroe (MAL-uh-kee, it's Irish) , McKinley Monroe (both Alaskan and Irish, like the other bun names!), Matthias Monroe, Matteo Monroe, and Milo Monroe.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 3, 2008)

Lol! I thought that might have been Paul! I was thinking it was slightly odd for someone's first and only post to be in a blog (Not that that's bad at all- it's just usually that first posts are asking for advice or in the intro section)... And then I read the location and thought 'oh, that's near Shiloh!'.... And then I read the bunnies were Tallulah and Rory, and the penny dropped lol!! 

:foreheadsmack:

I love the name Malachy for a bun- it's Irish, and aren't your other buns names Irish too? Plus to me, Malachy reminds me of mischief, and Monroe has that look about him!! 

It'd be soooo great if you found a way for him to get to you, I'm crossing all my fingers and all my buns' paws in hope for you guys!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 4, 2008)

Here are the promised pictures! There are only a couple, but I have VIDEO, too! Paul picked up a new charger for my camera so I don't have to use his anymore, hooray! This also means that I can take lots and lots of videos now! The first video is of Rory, the second is Tallulah and the third is most Tallulah and a little Rory. Aren't my babies cute? I also have a funny picture of Paul he gave me permission to post, but I forgot to take it off my camera and am feeling lazy. Will do tomorrow!

Paul and I will be changing the dates of our visit to Anchorage so we can pick Monroe up from the airport then. He'll be flying Continental and they don't go to Fairbanks. He's going to have quite the adventure, first a cross country flight, then an overnight in Anchorage at Paul's parents house, then a 6 hour drive home. Whew! I will have everything ready for him when we get home so he can start to settle in ASAP. I'm so excited! We'll probably fly him here in 3 weeks or so, that sounds good to me. I feel pretty confident in the airline (here's the link to how they handle pets, he'll be going QuickPak: http://www.continental.com/web/en-US/content/travel/animals/default.aspx ) and Jesse will be having the vet check him out and then bring him to the airport.

Still haven't decided what the little guy's first name will be, I might not figure it out until we meet him!

Anyway, onto the pics. Rory was feeling a little grumpy tonight, but still wanted pets. He also bit me for the first time on my wrist! It didn't hurt really, but it surprised me and kind of hurt my feelings. I told him "NO!" and put my hand over his head, gently pressed his head to the floor and stayed like that for about 10 seconds. I probably should have put him back in his cage and then ignored him. I will do that next time it happens!











This one makes me smile, I might submit it to Disapproving Rabbits:





Here is the first video of Rory, it's taking a REALLY long time to upload the photos to Photobucket so the other two will be coming along when they're finished:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 4, 2008)

Here are the other two videos! I accidentally kinda poked Tallulah in the eye in the second one, but she didn't seem to mind. I guess that's what happens when you're looking at something through the camera's LCD instead of looking right at them!









Next time I'm just posting links to videos! Why didn't I think of that an hour ago?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 4, 2008)

Good news, everyone! I just weighed Tallulah and he has gained 4 ounces since last Thursday! How is that even possible? I guess the oatmeal's really doin' it's job! I'm so glad she's getting bigger and fatter, I congratulated her heartily :biggrin2: She's now at 1 1/2 pounds!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 5, 2008)

Happy 4 month birthday, Tallulah! :birthday:brown-bunny:clapping: 

Today not only is she 4 months old, but I have officially had her for half her lifetime! The past two months have gone by SO quickly, it's amazing. I love Tallulah like crazy and am really happy she's here, the journey to bringing her home was long but it's been wonderful! I was thinking about the bunnies today, and I realized something. When I brought Rory home, he made me think of Cinnabun a lot and it always made me sad because I missed Cinny so much. Remembering him was very bittersweet because I wanted him here with me now. Rory was the first bunny I had after Cinny, which is why I thought of him all the time. For whatever reason, Tallulah has helped me to look back on Cinnabun with less sadness. I still miss him, but I don't just think about him being gone when I think about him. Way to go, Lulu!

Here are some pictures in honor of Tallulah's 4 month birthday, I like the ones with my stripey pants because I have similar pictures taken when she was 9 weeks old! 
















She looks so chubbyyyyy :biggrin2:






She likes to eat the oats first






My bobble head bunny 






This is how I have to put her in the bowl to weigh her, she doesn't mind!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 5, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> This is how I have to put her in the bowl to weigh her, she doesn't mind!



*OMG SHILOH!!!!!! *Are you trying to kill me?!?! I squealed out loud and near enough had a heart attack when I saw this- I swear it's the cutest pic I have EVER, EVER SEEN!!!!!!!

:hearts::hearts

You know those birthday cards you get with REALLY cute animals on them? Well, she needs to be on one of those! 

That's it, I'm starting my savings up- I'm going to save up enough money to fly to Alaska and BUNNY NAP Tallulah! Muahahahahahahaha!

Seriously, I can't get over that!! 

Jen xx


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 5, 2008)

*OH MY GOODNESSSSSSSS!!!!!!*

*I'm going to die! From cuteness overload!*

She is soo so cute.I love her!I loved the videos and the pictures! Happy 4 month birthday Tallulah!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm glad you guys liked the picture! Paul showed it around to people at work and they all liked it too. I considered putting a bow or something on her :biggrin2: Also, you should see Rory on the scale, I have to put him in the bowl the same way :laugh:

I'm up right now because Rory woke me by repeatedly picking up the edge of his litter box and dropping it VERY LOUDLY over and over again! I didn't know what the sound was, but imagined he might be having a seizure with his feet kicking the litter box. He's fine though! :innocent

As I was falling asleep, I thought of another potential name for the new bunno! Meriwether Monroe. I think it's incredibly cute and so very cheerful sounding. I like names that are reminiscent of the bunny names from Watership Down and to me it definitely sounds like it. Plus, Meriwether Lewis was a great explorer who traveled MANY miles, just like Mr. Monroe will be! I also really like Marjoram.

Well, I'm going back to bed now, but I'll take pics of Rory on the scale tomorrow! Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Mar 6, 2008)

:shock:HOW FREAKIN CUTE IS SHE!!!! :faint::shock2:

Shiloh, I am sooo in love with Lula it is not even funny! She looks like she is gaining some weight there. I am loving the pics. Can't wait to see Rory on the scale.:bunnydance:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 6, 2008)

Woohoo! I couldn't see what Thumpers_Mom wrote and I thought maybe if I typed a response, it would show up and it did! How weird.

Today is a busy day! Tallulah is out running around and the timer for Paul's birthday cake just dinged! The sushi roll cake I planned back in December shall become a reality today :biggrin2:


----------



## delusional (Mar 6, 2008)

OHMYGOSHWHATAGORGEOUSCUTELITTLEFUZZYBUNNYBUM!

Ahem.

I absolutely adore your buns, and you take amazing pictures!

What camera do you use? Mine's great if there's enough light, but mostly just goes blurry indoors without a flash..


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi there! I'm glad you like the pictures!  The last few pictures (the ones starting with Rory in the purple blanket) were taken with my Fuji Finepix F11. I think it takes lovely pictures! All the photos were taken indoors with not the best lighting and no flash. It's pretty darn good at picking up light in the room! The F11 is actually the European model, I bought it off eBay because after much research and testing (I bought a Canon and a Fuji F10, tried both out for a few days and then returned them). My camera before was a big old Olympus, and it took WONDERFUL macro photos and absolutely gorgeous photos outdoors, but it wasn't very good indoors. My Fuji is nowhere near as good with macro and the pictures aren't quite as pretty outside, but still really nice looking.

The pictures taken before the one of Rory in the purple blanket were taken with my boyfriend's Canon PowerShot A540. It takes fairly nice pictures, especially with lots of light, but isn't so good with lower light photos. I can take a picture of the same thing with both our cameras, and they turn out a lot better with mine. His is still a good camera though. The ones taken in Washington of Tallulah were with my mom's Olympus. I don't know which model it is, but it was the one made right after my lovely Olympus, which is I believe a C-4000 Z. It takes terrible indoor photos, even with normal lighting! All those blurry ones of Tallulah were with all the lights and lamps in the room on! It does pretty well with flash though.

Wow, that was long!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 6, 2008)

Shiloh, I think Rory needs to be weighed now!!I'm waitin' on those Rory in the scales pics!! 

:waiting:

(Maybe wash the cake mix out first though LOL!)


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 6, 2008)

Yay, the cake is finished! It doesn't look perfect, but pretty cute! I had fun making it :biggrin2:

I present to you, Paul's sushi cake:












I wanted to buy some giant wooden knitting needles to put next to it like chop sticks. The rice is Tic Tacs, the carrots are Starbursts, the cucumber is watermelon Airhead, the fish eggs are red Jujubes, and the avocado and salmon are pieces of chocolate cake with frosting on them.

And here's a picture from earlier today, showing poor dear Tallulah pining away for Rory and him rejecting her affections (she looks big just because she's closer to the camera):






And the long awaited Rory on Scale pics! I laughed. A lot:
















I hope you enjoyed! :dude:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 7, 2008)

LOL!! Look at Rory's tail :rofl:

The cake looks great Shiloh!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 7, 2008)

OMG!!! Loooooook at Roooorrryyyyyyyy!!! His tail looks so long lol! 

:inlove:

I seriously can't see us doing that with any of our buns- they wouldn't talk to us for days, and they'd jump right out and scratch the hell out of us! How do you get them to stay in there without a struggle?!! 

And that cake looks GREAT aswell- I hope Paul enjoyed it?! 

:rabbithopJen xx


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Mar 7, 2008)

Awww, lookey Lula feet! :inlove:

Rory is just freaking adorable. :bunnyheartHis tail looks so long! I can't believe he stayed.:laugh:You know, Thumps wouldn't have any of it! :foreheadsmack:



You know Shiloh, you are so creative. I LOVE that cake. I think you have inspired me to do something special for my boys bdays. 

Give the cute bunners lots of :hug1for me!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm glad you guys liked the pictures! :biggrin2: You know, Cinnabun would have let me put him on the scale with no problem, either. And he was pretty darn hard to handle when we got him. He calmed down with lots of patience and attention, but it took a while. Maybe I'm just lucky and got bunners that are laid back and don't mind being handled like that? Based on the pictures Jesse has sent of Monroe (by the way, we're leaning towards Meriwether for his first name, possibly Mattie or Mathie as a nickname), I get the feeling he'd be okay with going on the scale, too. She has a couple of pictures of him sitting like that cupped in her hands and him lying on his back in her arms.

Something sad happened last night  Since Rory's been acting less aggressively towards Tallulah, I thought I'd sit on the floor with her on my lap while Rory was out. We've done this before, but with me holding Tallulah up by my chest. He immediately came over to investigate. He didn't try to sniff her and wasn't acting aggressive. We just sat there for a couple minutes while I petted them both and told Rory what a good boy he is. Then, out of nowhere, he lunged at her! With one hand I was dragging her up my chest away from him, but he still bit her back. When he latched onto her, I told him "NO!" and with the other hand pushed him back. Quite gently of course, I wasn't mad at him, I was doing it to get him away from her and so he'd let go. He let go, growled, and lunged again, except this time I think he was going to bite ME! I put my hand on his side/back to stop him from getting closer (gently again, I would never hit him), said "NO!" and he did. 

Then I got up and retreated with Tallulah to the couch. She didn't seem to be in pain and we couldn't find a wound, but a giant cotton ball sized ball of fluff fell out of her fur. Poor girl! I also felt really guilty about Rory, I know I didn't hurt him and I did not push him forcefully at all. I would have done the exact same thing if I'd been holding him and a bigger bunny tried to lunge at him. It was my instinct to protect Tallulah since she was the one under attack. I don't love her more than him, and I hope he doesn't think that! A few minutes later, I put Tallulah back in her cage, found Rory, petted him for a little bit and then picked him up and held him like a baby for a while, talking to him and petting him and kissing him. So he seems to have forgiven me at least, what do you think? 

I had a really bad and weird dream last night, too. I dreamed I was looking out my kitchen window and saw Big Foot prints in the snow! Then I went to go make sure the front door was locked, looked out the window near the door and Big Foot was staring in at me. He busted in the window and climbed into the apartment. I thought he was going to kill me, but he told me he wasn't (he was VERY eloquent!), he knew I had three bunnies (Monroe was home) and he was going to eat THEM! And then sexually assault me. I told him I would NOT allow him to eat my rabbits and he must leave right now. We argued for a while and I tried repeatedly to call 911, but they kept putting me on hold and were no help. I decided I had to leave and find someone to help me get the police. I begged him not to eat the bunnies, but he told me he was going to and asked me which one he should eat first. I couldn't pick between my bunnies, but I asked him (and this sounds horrible, but dreams are really weird) if he would eat the rats first, thinking I would have more time to get back with the cops and save the bunnies. With that, I ran from the house and passed lots of people and screamed for them to help me. They all ignored me or thought I was drunk (?). I was very distraught and eventually ran to the police station, where the people were moving soooo slowly and didn't seem to care. I insisted they had to come right away, Big Foot broke into my house and was eating my pets. The fact that Big Foot was in my house didn't surprise them, but they said they couldn't go to my house because they didn't have any record of it existing. Oh and my house was built by Hitler. Disregarding the Hitler part, I told them I knew how to get to my house and it was close by and if they'd just follow me... They wouldn't. Then I woke up crying because my ratties were probably dead by then and Big Foot might have already eaten the bunnies. What a weird and disturbing dream! I'm so glad the ratties and bunnies are okay!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh gosh Shiloh! What a dream!

Nightmares are horrible, I always find that they stick in your head all day. In fact, if I wake up halfway through a terrifying dream like that, I have to 'day dream' the happy ending for it, so with your dream I'd have to daydream that you got back to the house and Big Foot had a change of heart and couldnt' eat the bunnies or the ratties, because he had seen Paul's delicious looking Sushi cake and had eaten all of that instead. And then Rory had growled and lunged at him, and he'd taken off down the road or something?!

The other night I had a nightmare that I bombed the entire centre of Bristol and woke up SCREAMING the house down- Steve had to shake me awake! 

As for Rory and Tallulah- don't feel bad! You did right- protecting Tallulah from harm, and I'm sure that lightly pushing Rory away when he was on the floor anyway wouldn't have hurt him, I'd probably have done the same thing myself! And it may not be the best start to bonding, but that doesn't mean that it can't still end well.

You are a FANTASTIC bunny mum- don't ever think otherwise! 

:hug:

Jen xx


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 7, 2008)

Aw, I like that ending! Rory and the cake save the day! :biggrin2: Thanks for being so supportive, Jen! 

Also, Rory's tail does look long, doesn't it? You should go check out your bunnies' tails and see how long they are! His tail looks normal length when he's just sitting there. I think he has an adorable tail, the top side is white with spots! Too cute. Cinny's tail was white on the bottom and brown on the top. Tallulah's tail is still very cartilage-y so is very fluffy and bendy, not that I go around bending her tail. Bunny tails are the best!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 8, 2008)

:hug:fighting happens and so do bad dreams. Just remember that it was a dream!

As for Rory lunging, have you been pushing his head down with your hand? I do that with Wash when he's aggressive just to remind him who the boss bunny is and he'll usually chill and stop bitting or get miffed and run away.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 8, 2008)

Katie, that's the only time Rory's lunged at me... He might have been going at Tallulah again, but I think he was mad at me for keeping him away from her. After he growled and lunged and I "pushed" him away (which sounds so violent, I just stopped him from coming closer, I didn't push him back), he didn't come back or try to bite me. When he bit me the other day, I did tell him "NO!" and gently but firmly pressed his head down for a few seconds- at first he struggled to move his head, but I kept my hand there until he hadn't tried to move for a couple seconds. He's a sweet boy really and I was surprised when he bit the other day, it's the first time he'd bitten me... He bit Paul once in November I think, but we think it was an accident since he was in a phase of digging/chewing clothes and he just walked over to Paul and bit him through his shirt. When Rory bit me, I had been petting him and he was all relaxed and licking the futon like crazy, and I put my hand near his mouth to see if he wanted to lick me instead. He tooth licked me!!

He's been acting great today. Tallulah has a little poopy butt again, probably because I'm still switching her food. Have to go soooo slowly with her! Hopefully she'll be all better tomorrow  Also, tonight I went to Joann Fabrics with my gift card! I've been wanting to make the bunnos a scrap book but didn't want to spend my own money on it, so I asked for a gift card for Christmas! I got a lot of really cool stuff, I took pictures and will post them in a little bit along with pictures of Paul with the cake :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 8, 2008)

RAAARGH! ullhair:


Okay, I feel a bit better now. I spent 7 hours today uploading pictures to Sam's Club's photo center. I only uploaded about 160, too, but I had to do it 3-6 at a time, the web site kept losing them and shuffling around and generally being incredibly frustrating. Thank goodness it's over! And of course, it wouldn't tell me until after I had placed my order how many of each size photo was ordered, and I know it must have screwed up because I ordered more wallet sized prints than it says. It doesn't tell me which photos I'll be getting wallet sized though, so I can't go add on the others. Sigh. At least tomorrow after my EMT class, the pictures should be ready and I can go get them and get started on my bunny scrapbook! This upcoming week is Spring Break, so I'll have lots of time! All the pictures but 2 were bunny photos. I ordered an extra of a few pictures to mail to my host family in Austria! They heard all about Cinnabun, cried when I e-mailed them that he died (I e-mailed them with his body still laying in my arms) and then got a bunny of their own because they were completely charmed by stories about Cinny.

Here are a couple pictures of the buns from tonight that I think are really cute, Paul with his cake and photos of my scrapbooking supplies!




































I got a very nice cloth covered scrapbook with 10 pages, a pack of 10 extra pages (I'll need more but they were out), a bundle of 180 very cute assorted scrapbooking papers, an assortment of other papers that were too cute to pass up, a kit to make Rory's Christmas pages, some adhesive picture squares, 2 packs of letter stickers (my bunnies have a lot of R's in their names so I needed more than 1), and several very cute stickers and handmade applique type things. Most of the stuff was on sale, the total was $45! Hooray for gift cards, thank you Aunt Christie!! :woohoo

Also, Miss Mae doesn't have poopy butt tonight! Way to go, little shmooberry!

It's off to bed for me, I have to get up for my 10 hour EMT class tomorrow in less than 6 hours... Hope everyone has a good Saturday!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 9, 2008)

Rory looks like he's posing in the second picture of you weighing him! Haha he's soo cute. Poor Tallulah, she looks lonely...Rory you need to be nice to your sister!

I love Paul's cake by the way! This may sound stupid...but did you guys actually eat all those tic tacs? :shock:

And a scrapbook! That's so cool! That makes me want to copy you...haha.

Honestly, it makes me super sad looking at all your Tallulah pictures for some reason. I wish I had taken a lot of Macey as a baby, I don't know why I never even thought about it...I just wish I could go back sometimes.

Anyways, I'm glad Tallulah is feeling better!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 9, 2008)

Montana, I'm glad you like the cake! It tastes pretty good too, but ya have to scrape off the Tic Tacs and Jujubes (the Jujubes are terrible, so chewy they feel like they're going to pull out your teeth) 

Sorry to hear that Tallulah's pictures make you a little sad. It would be nice to go back in time, wouldn't it? I didn't take many pictures of Cinnabun when he was a baby either, I was a 10 year old without a camera and just didn't think to do it. I'm glad I have some! You have lots of pictures of Keiran and grown up Macey, so that's good.

Well, Tallulah has a vet appointment for Thursday at 10 am! I think there's a good chance she has mites, AND that she gave them to me. My itchy bumps started shortly after getting her and she has dry, scaly skin that the vet diagnosed as dry skin without doing a scraping of it. The insides of her ears are looking a bit funny now too, apparently she would have rust colored crust in there, but her ears are that color to begin with so it's hard to tell. If they have moved into her ears, I don't think the infestation is very bad yet which is good. The vet did look in her ears at her last appointment about 3 weeks ago and said they looked great then. She never itches and her fur looks beautiful. Hopefully the vet (I insisted on having my favorite bunny vet) will be able to diagnose it and I can ask her some other questions about Tallulah's health. I suspect she and Rory will need to be treated, and if I have mites (I'm going to the people vet in a bit over a week to find out), Paul and I will both need to be treated. I want to get this all cleared up before my new baby boy bun comes home! 

Also, when I was looking at her ears, I found an owie  I think Rory chomped on her ear through his cage bars :grumpy: It's a little bitty scab at the tip of her ear and it didn't hurt her when I was touching it.

Life is never dull around here :laugh:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 10, 2008)

*Wow, that cake is awesome! I want to do something like that for my bf now.
Who is in that tank behind Paul in the pics, btw? 
Rory and Lulu in the scale is hilarious! I have the same type of scale, but mine wouldn't be able to weigh the buns, but it's good for the rats, hamster, hedgehog and for making my fishes gel food.
I'm sorry, but your dream cracked me right up. It was just so outlandish! though it must have been terrible to dream.
I voteMalachy for Munroe's name, also. even if you've settled on Meriwether already!
Good luck with the mites! Hopefully Lulu doesn't even have them. Rocky (hedgehog)had them a few weeks back. The thought gives me the willies!*

*~Diana*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Diana! The tank is home to my super cute and sweet Campbell's Dwarf hamster, Data. I got him in April 2007. We call him Potato Man a lot of the time (Data... Data Potata... Potato Man). He also has a little wooden house that's partly "below ground", you can see the blue roof. He loves to dig, he's like a mole. Often he'll burrow out from under his house and go through a tunnel all the way to the water bottle, just pop his nose up and drink! It's like watching an ant farm only way cuter. Here are more pictures of the little guy:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v90/ShilohAS/RoryandTallulah089.jpg











digdigdig!






I hope Tallulah doesn't have mites, too! What was the treatment for Rocky's mites? I'm glad they don't seem to be bothering her if she does have them. She's such a sweet little bun, follows me all over the place (Paul calls her Madame Underfoot), sometimes runs in circles around me really fast, likes to sit on laps, explore, troll the kitchen floor for crumbs and try to jump over things. The bunnies are both really determined to get to where one of the heat vents are and I had to block it off with a 2 NIC panel barrier. Lula likes to try to jump over it, and more than once I've looked over to see her DANGLING by her front legs from the top NIC panel! Cue me doing a Super Man leap to catch her before she falls. Oh and she also gets REALLY excited when I clean her litter box and tries to get into the trash bag. Last night she dove into the bag and was swimming around in it. I had to brush her off over the trash can. But first, I took a picture! Doesn't she look guilty? No kisses for her the rest of the night!






More pictures of the cutie:
















Rory playing with his wood hangy toy! As you can see, lately he's enjoyed hauling his litter box around his cage. Thank goodness he can't tip it over!











As far as naming the new bunny, one name has been dashed from the potential list! Someone else on the forum named their adorable dutch bunny Milo today, so I know I won't call him that. I really liked Milo, too and Milo Monroe sounded nice. Oh well! I wish there were more M names I like. Regardless, I'm super excited for him to get here and I'm hoping to have him fly on Sunday, April 13th!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 12, 2008)

Okay, so the quest for Monroe's new first name continues. None of them pop out at me- some of them I like (Meriwether, Malachy, Maddox, Myles, Micah), but none seem quite right. So last night I was just trying to think of any name that seemed to fit him, and I came up with Arie. Pronounced ARR-ee. I think it's really cute, but a couple problems. First, it sounds rather close to Rory... Also, it doesn't start with an M like I was wanting. I could get around that by naming him Marin (MARE-in) and calling him Arie as a nickname. I mean, Rory's full name is Rhiordan but I don't call him that all the time. Marin Monroe is pretty cute and almost sounds like Marilyn! Also, Marinkaefer means ladybug in German, which is adorable. I guess it sounds kind of girly, but hey, he's a bunny. And Maeryn was the suggested male spelling on the baby name web site I was looking at, which is much girlier! And I know Marin County is a county in California, and I feel like a total dork saying this, but how is that county's name pronounced? MARE-in or MARR-in?

What do you guys think? Is Marin a nice name? Are Rory and Arie too similar?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 12, 2008)

I've been so tied up with other things, I haven't been on your blog in AGES! I can't believe it!

How is that beautiful boy of mine?! He's so cute I can't stand it! Tallulah cracks me up! she wants her man!

This photo made me just melt! It really is something that could be submitted for a card or something!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 13, 2008)

*Hey Shiloh, Data is sooooo cute! Such nice markings, too.
Rocky was treated with 4 doses of Revolution, spaced two weeks apart. Tallulah is so darn cute, I don't know how you can stand it! Well, maybe I do, Newt's pretty darn cute, too.*

:biggrin2:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Mar 13, 2008)

Shiloh, I must admit, you have the cutest fur family!!! :biggrin2: How Rory doing? Has he tried to lunge at you again? 

I just love your pics. Can't wait till Monroe makes his way to you...how exciting! :yahoo:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 13, 2008)

Love the new pics Shiloh! I'd forgotten how hamsters hold their food when they eat it, it's so cute!! 

More pics, more pics!! 

And I like the name Marin, for Monroe, it's cute!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 13, 2008)

Miss Mae and I are back from the vet! We were with the vet for a good hour, goodness. I got the good vet this time and she's very thorough and happy to answer questions. Poor Tallulah was a mess- she does NOT like going to the vet! Her nose was running yellow and her eyes were watering like crazy from the stress. And when I went to the desk to get a pen, I turned around to see that the office cat had run through the cat door and was right in front of the door to her cage staring at her! She didn't actually seem to be scared by the kitty and the cat wasn't acting mean, but I shooed it away. It was kind of sweet though that Tallulah was much calmer when I held her and talked to her. She was grinding her teeth some of the time though because she was so upset 

Well, it looks like all our suspicions were correct! Tallulah does indeed have mites. The vet did a skin scraping and then actually called me into the back room to look at them under the microscope! EW. There were two in that tiny sample. So all the itchy bumps I've been getting are Tallulah's mites chowing down on me. The vet prescribed Revolution for her and Rory, she put the goo behind Tallulah's head there at the office and gave me some to put on Rory. The medicine is good for a full month, so they shouldn't need any more! We were planning to bring Monroe home on April 13th, exactly a month from now, but depending on what the vet says at her 2 week check up, we might need to bump it back to make sure there are no more mites. The good thing is that they die within a day or two of not having a bunny to eat. My bites should go away soon too because this kind of mites feeds on bunnies, not people- I just keep re-infesting myself when I hold Tallulah and Rory. Rory has no symptoms, but he needs to be treated too. Thankfully, this kind of mite doesn't go after rats, hamsters and birds so they don't need treatment.

Tallulah also got some Enroflaxicin, an antibiotic, to treat her runny nose. The vet said she has an upper respiratory infection. My poor girl... I'm really glad to finally get her treated though! If we had had this vet a month ago when I took her in last, her mites would be gone and her respiratory infection would be gone too. Once her mites and infection are gone, she should start growing more and not have a runny nose and she should be able to stomach her food better. It makes me cry to think my poor girl has been suffering like this for so long. The antibiotic should start showing results in 4 days and she'll take it once a day for 14 days. And like I said before, the vet scheduled a follow up exam in two weeks.

Tallulah is so happy to be home! She amazed me by not peeing until she got to her litter box, what a good girl! After peeing, she immediately checked her food bowl. Typical 

On a different note, I found one of my ratty girls dead last night :cry4:It's Peppermint Rattie, my favorite of the three ladies. She was a super sweet girl and looked perfectly healthy before she died. Now Stevie is the only girl left. I'm glad I got Colby last August because now Stevie won't have to be alone, she seems sad without her sis. Stevie is the dominant one and is subdued today. I don't think she's sick, just misses her cuddle buddy, even if she and Minty used to get into tiffs a lot. I took more pictures of the ratties and even a video on Saturday, which I'm so glad for. Here are some of the last pictures of Peppermint:




































It seems like just a couple weeks ago that Peppermint was a little baby, stuffing herself with so much food that I was concerned she was overeating. She and Cranberry and Stevie used to all be able to lie down in their food bowl together. I'm going to focus on really enjoying my remaining time with Stevie and Colby Jack now, I'm going to always be afraid to find one of them dead since Cranberry and Peppermint both died very suddenly and appeared healthy before.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so sorry that it wasn't better news at the vets! But still, you had it right all along, so you are a great bunny mum for that. And Tallulah hasn't suffered too much, she's got the treatment she needs now and that's what's important! The vet before should havetaken it more seriously... She'll be fit and healthy again before you know it, I'm sure... :hug:

It's funny how they love you at the vets isn't it? My buns are the same- when we took Snowy in for a post-op checkup recently, after the vet had listened to her heart, she LEAPT into my arms and snuggled into me, as if to say 'Mummmmmyyyyyy! Don't let them hurt me!!' I guess it shows that Tallulah really does trust you in her life to keep her safe and protect her, so when she was with you, she felt calmer 

And I said it in the other thread, but I'm so sorry to hear about Peppermint I hope you're doing ok... :hug:

Jen xx


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 13, 2008)

Awww I love your hamster and your ratties. They are all so cute! And I love the name Marin! It's so very cool. Lets just switch lives so I can have all your adorable animals~ 


I'm so glad Tallulah has medicine and will be normal soon! And I'm so sorry to hear about your ratty girl.  RIP sweetie


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 14, 2008)

Tallulah is sooo funny! She recovered quickly from the trauma of going to the vet's office, and this evening I found out that I apparently have much more authority than Paul. Tallulah really likes going in the kitchen and trying to eat things off the floor (she finds stuff even if I sweep and since her tummy is so sensitive, that's not good). We barricaded the kitchen, but there's a gap a couple inches wide that she can squeeze through if she wants to. All I have to do is go stand by the entrance to the kitchen and say, "Tallulah Maesie, what are you doing?" or just go into the kitchen and she scrambles across the floor and squeezes back though the gap as fast as she can. Paul's in the kitchen baking cookies and he has to actually pick her up and put her in the living room to make her leave! Silly little girl. I certainly don't yell at her or even really say it sternly, she just high tails it out of there because I guess she knows she's not supposed to be there.

I'm glad you guys like my pets! Data is such a sweet little ham, he's very tiny- about the size of a big mouse! He really likes people too, which is nice. I'm going to post bios about Colby Jack and Stevie the ratties, and Luca and Arthur the cockatiels sometime soon.

Tonight I went to Joann's and picked up stuff for the bunnies' photo shoots! I'll take the pictures tomorrow. Prepare for unbearable cuteness. Even if Tallulah can't win the photo contest because of the rules, I'll enter her because not everyone looks at my blog and I want everyone to enjoy her picture. I hope Rory gets some votes though, I have to admit that I didn't enter him in the Valentine contest because he didn't get many votes in the Christmas one... I thought his picture was adorable and it made me a little sad that not many people liked him, especially since you could vote for more than one bunny but he still received very few votes  I'm not trying to be a spoil sport or anything. 

I'm doing okay after the loss of Peppermint. I was so shocked with Cranberry and Peppermint kind of road on the coattails of Cranberry's passing. We will all miss her lots though and I hope it's a long while until the other two die. I know it sounds crazy, but it seems like my pets are dwindling! Now I just have 2 cockatiels, 2 rats, a hamster and soon to be 3 bunnos. I know that sounds like a lot, but I've lost 2 rats and a hamster in the past 4 months. And in a year, I'll probably just have the 2 cockatiels and the 3 bunnies because Data is a year old, Colby is 10 months old and Stevie is 15 months old. Weird to think about. 

Oh and here's a picture of Data that I meant to post the other night, one of Rory and some Tallulahs.






Rory's lying on one of my arms... Laid back bunny! And no, he hasn't lunged again  I think he was just angry that one time.






Grumpy lookin' Lu, I was just petting her though and my hand was just out of the picture, so she was happy!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 14, 2008)

Hooray! I've finally decided on Monroe's first name! He is
_
_[align=center]_Maddox Acorn Monroe

_[align=left]Funny too because Maddox is the name I originally wanted to give him. It's Welsh and means.... "son of Madoc". So, not that awesome and not Irish, but oh well! His middle name, Acorn, is after one of the Watership Down bunnies, since I love that book. Rory is also named after one of the Watership Down bunnies :biggrin2:

I still really like Meriwether and Marjoram and have decided to save them for future bunnies. When my darling Rory passes fifty years from now, I can get a bunny and name him Marjoram and call him Jory in honor of Rory. The similarity to Rory is what made me hesitant to call Maddox Marjoram, but it would be a very sweet way to honor Rory some day in the future. I also want to name a future bunny Robin and call him/her Binny after Cinny- I had a dream after he died that a friend brought Cinnabun back to me and his name was Binny. 

Whew, I'm glad that's taken care of! Now I can start referring to him by his first nameinkbouce: Do you think it's appropriate to add him to the "my bunnies" part of my profile yet?
[/align][/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 14, 2008)

Did Tallulah have any symptoms of the mites?

I'm glad you took her in. 

I love that pic of Rory laying on his back. :hearts:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 14, 2008)

Bo, Tallulah had dry, scaly skin on her back that the vet she went to about 3 weeks ago diagnosed as simply dry skin. She hasn't been itching at all. Then when I started getting itchy red bumps, Pamnock thought it might be mites, and I remembered her scaly skin... So, back to the vet we went! Definitely mites  Her nose has actually not been running much lately which is good, but I was still concerned about it and it sure ran at the vet's office! Poor little girl. I feel guilty for not catching it sooner, but I'm pretty sure her runny nose when I got her WAS due to the change in temperature and humidity. I shouldn't have told the vet we saw a couple weeks ago that that's what the first vet said, because she diagnosed the same thing even though she had yellow mucus! When I saw the yellow mucus, I made an appointment the next day and thought I was getting our regular vet, but got the one who doesn't know much about bunnies instead. I don't want anyone to think I've been neglecting Tallulah's health, I was kind of dumb to believe what the vet said before I guess, but I'm glad I brought her back in.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 14, 2008)

I know what you mean about feeling like you miss something or whatever.

The reason I asked about the symptoms is I wondered if Bo had mites one time and they found nothing. He's molted ALL year it seems LOL!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh Shiloh, I'm sorry about your Peppermint. What a cutie she was. Those are GREAT pics. :hug:

Don't feel bad about "missing" something with Tallulah. You knew something was off, that is the reason you kept going back to the vet. You are a GREAT bunmom and they are all so very lucky to have you loving them. :biggrin2:Hope she get better quickly.



I'm glad it was a one time lunging with Rory. I knew he was just TOO sweet. :bunnyheart

When is Maddox Acorn Monroe coming home? I don't see anything wrong with you adding him. I'm so excited! Can't wait for the day that they are all speutered and together. :dutch:bunny19:brown-bunny


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 14, 2008)

:shock: Tallulah is the EASTER BUNNY :shock:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the support, guys! It means a lot to me :hug: And we tentatively have April 13th planned for when Maddox will come home! If not the 13th, then probably the 20th. I am one excited person! And Thumper, it's amazing how accurate those three little bunny characters are to my 3! 

During the photo shoot, I only got 3 pictures of Tallulah and that is the only one that wasn't blurry. Pretty cute, I think! I'm going to take more of her in a few days. Here are the ones from Rory's photo shoot, I got a bunch and some of them are pretty funny! He was knocking over the chicks a lot, in the pictures where they've fallen over it looks like he went on a rampage.

The one I entered in the photo contest, I added the bird house because I thought it was cute and spring like. I painted it a few months ago:











I think this one's sweet because he reminds me of a baby deer that's lying hidden in the tall grass while it's mother is away:






Rory has chicks on the brain:
















ROOOARRGH Bunzilla attacks!






He looks so dignified... and yet, not...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 15, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> He was knocking over the chicks a lot, in the pictures where they've fallen over it looks like he went on a rampage.



Shiloh, you very nearly owed me a new keyboard for my laptop, cos when I read that, I spat my Pepsi all over it laughing! Then, I cleared it up, and scrolled down and saw this picture of the little chick knocked off it's feet in the corner! 

LOL! :roflmao:

I LOVE those pictures! Rory looks so cute! And I love how you've played on the cuteness of Tallulah in the bowl for her pic! 

:inlove:

Plus, congrats on choosing a name for Monroe too! Have you decided how he's arriving yet? Is it via Rosie or direct flight? 

Jen xx


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 15, 2008)

Awwww Rory Bean! I love those photos!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm glad you guys like the pictures! :biggrin2: We had fun taking them!

Please keep both Tallulah and I in your thoughts- poor Lulu is feeling bloated today. Paul felt her tummy and thinks it feels bigger than usual, too. I gave her a 20 minute tummy massage and she was rather gurgly. She's had some loose stool too. The vet told me to call if she had diarrhea from the antibiotics, but it could be caused by her new pellets that I'm switching her to... I called the vet right after they closed and Dr. Hansen (the one who didn't catch her mites and URI) is the vet on duty tonight and called me back while I was in the bathroom. I couldn't reach her when I tried to call the office a minute later, the call went to their after hours answering service (BTW I think it's pretty cool they have an answering service, if you're having a real emergency they can call your vet for you after hours). So I'll be calling again in the morning. I think her tummy hurts because while she's running around and stuff (and I've seen her pee in the litter box more than once today, good girl!), she keeps running away from me!  Usually she loves me and wants to be with me, but even when I open her cage, she runs to the back to get away and doesn't want to be held when she's out. She's NEVER done that before. When she was lethargic, she just sat there in the cage, but now she's actively trying to get away from me. I think maybe it hurts her stomach when I pick her up, so she runs away. Hopefully everything will be okay and Dr. DeLeon is working tomorrow! Hooray for a vet that's open 7 days a week.

As for me, I've been experiencing chest pain for the past 3 1/2 hours. It's happened a few times in the past, but it doesn't usually last so long. It's the area right where my heart is and it hurts more if I breathe too deeply or move a certain way, and hurts less when I'm just sitting or lying down. The pain isn't terrible, but it did make me gasp a couple times and chest pain is just rather disturbing. It might be that I strained my pectoral muscle or something.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 17, 2008)

How is she doing today?

And how are you doing?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 18, 2008)

Argh, I meant to reply to this the other day but then I was ill and didn't get round to it, sorry!

How is Tallulah now? It most probably could have been from the antibiotics that she was feeling a bit gurgly and pooey? 

How are you doing as well? Have your chest pains gone? 

Also, did Rory enjoy his birthday yesterday?! 

Jen xx


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi Montana and Jen! Tallulah and I are both feeling better now, thanks for your concern! Her bloated tummy was better by the next morning and while my chest hurt all night, it started getting better the next day. We spent that night with Tallulah lying on my chest being petted. I think it helped both of us feel a bit better! I'm inclined to think the chest pain was muscle related, because it hurt most when I did something like twist around. Funny that it's always that area that hurts though. The night before, Rory had been launching himself from my chest to the stairs, so maybe that's why it hurt- his feet have some power behind them!

I think Tallulah's nose is clearing up now! Hooray! It hadn't been running much in the past couple weeks (until we got to the vet office, that is), but I get the feeling things are getting better with her. It's nice too because she really likes her medicine, I just put the syringe in front of her mouth and she happily laps it up. I haven't had any new mite bites in a couple days, too! She's been using her litter box well, EXCEPT I caught her lifting her tail to pee right by Rory's cage. Same spot she peed a week ago. I picked her up and got her to the litter box, can't help but think she's begun to mark though! That night, she pooped a whopping 78 times on the living room floor when she was out playing (how did it all fit in her?) and they were all either around his cage, or around the litter box that they both use on the other side of the room. She hasn't peed on Paul or I in about a month and of those 78 poops, only 1 was on the couch, where she spent a fair amount of her time. This makes me think she has more control over her body now, and chooses where she goes (and happily doesn't want to go on the couch or us!). Also, she seems bigger! I'm happy to say that the vet did NOT think she was underweight or too small for her age- she didn't think she was big for her age, but not too small. And she's growing! She still seems little, but more like how an 8 year old child is little compared to an adult, not like how a 4 year old is little. Way to go, Little Bun! 

Also, Rory's birthday was yesterday! 1 whole entire year old. I wish time would slow down because next he's going to be 2, then 3 then middle aged at 4 then before I know it, he'll be 8 years old and an old bunny. I want him to be around for a long time! In the year before Cinnabun died, I was always very aware of his age and afraid of the day he would go. Rory is only barely 1 though, so thankfully I have lots of time with him (I hope!). I was relieved when the vet said he was only about 6 months old, I wanted a younger bunny not because I wanted a cute little baby (Rory looked full grown to me and that was fine with me), but because I wanted as much time with him as possible.

Anyway, Happy Birthday to my boy! We had a fun day and it was kind of like everyone was celebrating since it was Saint Patrick's Day. We didn't get him a full size cake because Paul's birthday was a week ago, mine a week before that and Valentine's Day a little before then, so we're a little full of cake. Instead, we got him one of those marshmallow Snowball snack cakes with pink coconut! It was very cute and something smaller that Paul and I could enjoy. During his party, Rory did get a couple little nibbles of the marshmallow coconut part, but not very much- not exactly bunny food! He really liked it though and I don't think once a year is going to hurt him. His "cake" though was a couple carrot slices, a couple small pieces of cantaoupe, a grape, 3 Craisins and 4 of his little round crunchy store bought treats. He liked it a lot and got drips all over the couch from carrying the cantaloupe around!

Here are the pictures of his party. We had fun! I hope next year, he, Tallulah and Maddox Monroe are buddies and all 3 can party together! And I made his little hat myself, he didn't seem to mind!

















Full bunny after the food was gone!
















Jen asked about how Maddox is getting here. We decided to just bite the bullet and have him sent straight here instead of having a break in California with Rosie. The consensus seemed to be that it would be less stressful for him to just come straight here. The trip will be a long one, but several forum members have sent their bunnies the same way he will be coming (Continental's QuickPak program, they personally escort the pets in special vehicles to and from the plane, put them in a special room at the airport during layovers and they're in a little climate controlled and quiet room on the plane away from the luggage) and think it would be less stressful for him to just do the whole trip at once. I'm going to buy him the biggest carrier the airline will allow, a litter box, a pet bed and toys, and he'll have food, water and hay. Jesse thinks he'll do well and that the fact he'll be about 16 weeks old is good because he'll be young (but not too young) and accustomed to new things happening. 

As for meeting him at the airport, I think Paul and I are going to drive down to Anchorage to get him and spend a couple days with his family. The best weekend for his parents is that of April 20th since his dad will have the time off. Maddox will be arriving at 11 pm on Sunday night and we'll be driving home on Wednesday a couple days later. Paul's mom offered last night to pick him up at the airport and bring him up to Fairbanks the next day and then they'll stay here for a few days like they do every April, but I don't think we want to do that. While I really appreciate the offer, it seems like too many things could go wrong- if his flight is delayed, they might have to hang around at the airport for a couple of hours and I don't want them to have to do that. And heaven forbid, for some reason they just leave without him because he didn't arrive on time! His Mom is worried about Paul missing 2 days of work by going to Anchorage, but Paul is working a lot (lots of over time) and making a really good amount of money for a 22 year old. He wants a little vacation in Anchorage and. So I think we should just go down there.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 18, 2008)

I think I have a new favorite Rory picture :inlove:






He was lying on the back of the couch (one of both bunnies favorite places to be) while I was petting him.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 18, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!

That's such a cute pic! I love Rory so much, I must figure out a way to bunnynap him! His head looks like it's sooo soft to pet aswell! 

And that's great news about Monroe! I think you're probably right to do it all in one go, rather than draw it out for a few days, and it sounds like the company take good care of bunnies, so I'm sure he'll be ok! Plus he'll be in extra good hands when he gets to you as well! :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh my gosh... So, the past couple days Tallulah will NOT leave me alone. She wants to sit on me or next to me almost all the time and wants to be petted all the time. Even if I stop petting her, she'll sit there. If I remove her to the floor, she either jumps back up on the couch, or runs around to the stairs so she can hop up them, run along the back of the futon which is up against the stairs, then slide down onto me. Tonight she started giving kisses for the first time and kept licking my hands and clothes Needless to say, it's pretty cute and I feel special that such a sweet little bun deigns me worthy of her affections :biggrin2:

However, she still poops with abandon (not as bad when she's on the futon as when she's on the floor, thankfully) and when I opened my lap top a few minutes ago, I found one of her turds squashed flat like a dried flower in a press. I have no idea how it got there. Then when I got up, I realized that she had pooped on the futon and I'd sat on it and ground it into the cover as well as my pants. Between the two "events", we were rather horrified and laughing like crazy. At least her poop is very dry and we can wash the futon cover/clean the lap top!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 20, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww!!!! SO cute!

Well, if all Tallulah's affections are ever too much to take, send her to meeeeeeeeee! I've said that before haven't I?

:whistling

She's just so cute!!! How is her nose doing now, and her mites?


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

:laugh:Lula turds!! Boy do I know that all to well. Thumper is still a master pooer (and pee master :banghead)on my couch!:foreheadsmack:



I can only imagine how cute litte Tallula's antics are. She sounds like so much fun and boy is she just unbelievable adorable!:bunnyheart


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 24, 2008)

I love my Baby Mae so much! At the moment she's curled up under my chin. Such a sweet baby. I don't think I'll be getting tired of her affections anytime soon, but you two are more than welcome to come and visit us! You just have to bring along your bunnies :biggrin2: 

Tallulah and Rory are doing well! The yellow staining around Tallulah's nose is fading and her nose barely ever runs, and as of today she weighs 1 3/4 pound! She has gained half a pound in 3 weeks, way to go little bun! Rory's doing well too, he's such a perfect size to squeeeeeze and he's just a great guy. Rory got a big piece of carrot today, Tallulah got a teeny tiny piece because of Easter (the ratties and hammy got some too). They had a very busy night last night delivering all those candies and eggs, so they get a special treat!

Here are some pictures of Miss Lu over the past few days. 

"Wake up, Paulieee!"










This is what she looks like when she sits next to me and gets her ears petted lots:










"I can has wuvs?"















"Can I sit on your lap?"





"I looove you! Lick lick lick!"





Sorry no Rory pictures, I do have a couple that I need to upload, I'll post them tomorrow night!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 28, 2008)

Just a quick update before I head to bed! Tallulah has her follow up vet visit tomorrow at 8:30 am and today was her last day of antibiotics. The test of whether or not they've worked will be if she starts tearing up and has a runny nose at the vet office! I'm glad we have an appointment because she had some rather sticky poops today and her tummy felt fuller than usual. Also, Rory is starting to shed again I think, last time it started with his ears and his ears are losing fur like crazy. I think they'll be bald soon! And with little Maddox, we have the weekend settled for when he's coming home, just have to figure out if it will be Saturday or Sunday! Should find that out tomorrow (it depends on Paul trading work with someone else). We should be picking him up in Anchorage on April 19 or 20, he will be 16 weeks old. I can't wait to meet him! And last of all, at Sam's Club today they had stove pellets again and we bought 6 40 pound bags for $5 each, or $30 for 240 pounds! Hooray for cheap bunny litter, especially since soon there will be three little poopers to clean up after :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 28, 2008)

Miss Mae and I are back from the vet! She got all snotty and her eyes were running again, but the vet is inclined to think that's just her reaction to stress because she hasn't had either of those symptoms at home in quite some time, and the yellow staining around her nose is also fading. Poor girl was also grinding her teeth. 

The scaly skin from her mites is still there, vet says it will probably be 3 more weeks until it heals completely. She did another skin scraping and only saw dead mites under the microscope, woohoo! She also took a stool sample to test her for worms, just in case. I'm glad we had a vet appointment today because yesterday, her tummy started feeling fuller than usual and she felt heavier. Today she weighs 2.1 pounds and just a couple days ago, she weighed 1.75 pounds! Big increase. Her tummy also seemed tender yesterday and today. The vet said her cecum is quite full of cecal poops and that's why she's heavier and her tummy is big. She's eating and pooping up a storm though (mostly normal poops and some wet ones), so as long as she's back to normal in 2 or 3 days everything should be fine. She said it's probably caused by the antibiotics she was on up until yesterday.

I commented to the vet that I haven't seen Tallulah binky since she was about 9 weeks old. She seems cheerful enough, but doesn't binky. I was thinking it's probably because she doesn't feel that great. The vet agrees and thinks getting Maddox will be good for Tallulah so she'll have a friend! Poor girl lay with her body pressed up against Rory's cage for a good two hours yesterday while he ignored her. She definitely seems to want bunny companionship. So hopefully between finally feeling better and having a buddy, we'll get binkies out of her soon!

Later this afternoon I should be getting a call with the results of her test for worms. Let's hope everything's clear! Also, I signed up for Care Credit and now have 90 days to pay her $68 vet bill before any interest is added. I have the cash to pay out of pocket, but money's running rather low since I'm still looking for a job. I turned in 3 more applications the day before yesterday though! Doing Care Credit just seems like a good idea, and since I plan to neuter Maddox a week or so after he gets home, his surgery can go on Care Credit too. 

Will update with cute pictures later, and the results of the test!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 28, 2008)

The vet called back, and Tallulah doesn't have any intestinal parasites! Yay! And here are the pictures I promised, the first four were actually taken on Rory's birthday.

"I did not ask for a hay shower!"




















Lookin' smooshed and grumpy:



















































Tallulah and The Butt:






Poor Tallulah, she lay in front of his cage for a good couple of hours... she looks so sad and love starved...











"Whaddaya mean a cute girl bunny wants my attentions? I just want your attentions!"


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 29, 2008)

You always take such beautiful pictures. I especially like the close-ups of Tallulah :heartbeat:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 29, 2008)

I think Tallulah's fed up with Rory not paying attention to her... she poop bombed his cage!






85 poops in the area surrounding his cage, in an hour. Ladies, and gentlemen, I think we have a new personal best. She feels lighter too...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 29, 2008)

Aww, I'm glad to hear that Tallulah is doing better! 

That last pic of her 'poop bombing' is soooo cute! She just looks like 'what? It wasn't me! Well, maybe it was, but he sooo deserved it!' And it looks like it worked too, is that Rory sniffing through the cage trying to find out what on earth has happened to his 'garden'??!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 30, 2008)

I have good news! We have finally established when Maddox Monroe is coming home! He will be flying into Anchorage on Saturday, April 19th. Paul was able to switch shifts with one of his coworkers so he can have Saturday off, and I spoke with my EMT instructor who said it would be okay if I miss that day. We decided on this day because: Paul's dad only has 2 weekends per month when he's not working night shifts so we wanted to be there during one of them, we wanted to go this month both so we can get Maddox sooner and because we need to get Paul's tires changed out from studded to summer (his tires are at his parents' house), Jesse could only bring him to the airport on Saturday, April 19th of that week because she has a bunny show on Sunday... We considered having Tundrakatiebean picking him up at the airport on Saturday night and then us going to get him when we got in town the next day (thank you Katie for offering to help!), but this way should work out the best  Now all I need to do is make the airline arrangements, order his litter box, carrier and toys to have sent to Jesse (he and his carrier need to be under 9 pounds), and send her a money order to cover the cost of his vet visit and flight.

I'm so looking forward to him being here in 3 weeks! Soon I'll start working on his cage. Jesse says he's plumped up a lot in the past couple weeks and is even cuter than he was before, I'm hoping she'll send me some updated pictures and I'll post them here!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 30, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> We considered having Tundrakatiebean picking him up at the airport on Saturday night and then us going to get him when we got in town the next day (thank you Katie for offering to help!), but this way should work out the best


:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:I can't wait to meet you guys! It's gonna be awesome! How long are y'all staying in town?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 1, 2008)

Aww... I got an e-mail from the rabbit lady at the local animal shelter and she said they just got 4 10 week old jersey wooly babies in! She wanted to know if we can take one and if I could help look for good homes for them. She said her bunny rescue, Lagomorph Lounge, is getting off the ground and she has several spayed and neutered bunnies available. I had to tell her that our third bunny is coming to us soon and we aren't really prepared for a fourth right now. I'm going to do my best though to try to help find homes for the bunnies! In a couple years when we have a bigger place, we can try to find a buddy for Rory if he doesn't bond with Tallulah and Maddey. I'm sad though turning down bunnies in need of homes, even though I think 3 (or maybe 4) is the max number I want.

And, Katie, I'm looking forward to meeting you too! We will drive down on Saturday, April 19th and leave a few days later on either Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 1, 2008)

I am considering a different name for Maddox Monroe! I came across/thought of Madigan Monroe. It's Irish, usually a surname but not always, and means... "little dog". Not nearly as distinguished as "litte poet king" and "princess", but hey! I think it's pretty darn cute. Kind of makes me think of cardigan sweaters. How sweet are Rory, Tallulah and Madigan together? A trio of Irish buns. Regardless, his nickname will be Maddey so I might stick to calling him Maddey Monroe (which is also Irish, by the way!) until we meet him in person!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Apr 2, 2008)

You are too funny Shiloh! I know whatever name he ends up with will be a GREAT one. I am sooo excited for you. You meet your Maddey Monroe the same day I meet my Ash! 

The boys are sooo excited for the trip and I know the buns will have a great time. Thumps and Peaches are just sooo adorable and GREAT! 

Can't wait to see pics of Monroe with Lula and Rory. I hope they all bond. That would be awesome...:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 5, 2008)

Jackie, are you guys moving to Florida in April or are you going down to visit? I was thinking you're moving, but don't the kids have school until May or June? Or are you enrolling them in their new school right away? When I was little, my family moved a lot but I only had to start at a new school in the middle of the year once. I was pretty nervous, but it was in October and I was in 1st grade so I wasn't exactly used to school yet. I actually ended up making a whole lot of friends really fast because I was the new kid and everyone wanted to be with me. So moving doing the school year can be just fine  Did you figure out how you're going to transport Thumpy and Peachy? They're so sweet! I think they'll love Florida, will they have a backyard to play in?

As for my bunnies, today I made Maddey's flight arrangements! There was some drama when the airline representative said Maddey couldn't have ANY water during his 22 hour trip, but it turned out that the guy was a little misinformed and he can have water. Phew! It seems ridiculous that an airline wouldn't let an animal have water, but I was worried anyway and thinking maybe we wouldn't be able to get him here. But his flight is all set now, he will be leaving Pittsburgh at 7 am on April 19th, then have a 7 hour layover in Houston, then fly to Seattle and have a one hour stop there (the plane is continuing on to Anchorage so he won't have to get off), then arrive in Anchorage at 11:23 pm. He is going to be so well traveled! I hope he handles the flight well, Jesse thinks he'll be fine and we're doing all we can to make him as comfortable as possible. I'm really excited that I'll be meeting my Maddey boy in 2 weeks! Wow! 

In Tallulah news, she weighs 2 pounds! WAY TO GO! She did weigh 2 pounds last week, but she was having some poop problems at the time and now she really does weigh 2 pounds. She feels so much heavier! She's still so adorable and is beginning to lose her baby look some. Oh and she's 5 months and two days old today! Wowie!
Her nose continues to be the teeniest bit damp, the yellow staining is gone and her skin is clearing up from the mites. Is it normal for bunnies to have a slightly moist nose? It doesn't look wet, but if you touch the tip, your finger gets a little wet. She still has some squishier poops every once in a while, but it's not as bad as before. 

Rory is doing okay! I've been a little worried because his stomach was making really loud noises whenever he would drink, but he hasn't been doing it as much today. Also, a lot of his poops are WAY crumblier than usual. Not mushy or wet at all, just very crumbly. I fed him some alfalfa hay of Tallulah's because we were running low (the timothy supply has since been replenished!), maybe that's what caused the crumbly poop. He's acting okay, but has been dead bunny flopping more than usual today. I thought DBF was a good thing? Regardless, I'm keeping a close eye on him and will call the vet if the crumbly poop and weird sounds when he drinks continues.

No pictures today, sorry! I need to charge my camera batteries...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 13, 2008)

It's update time! Sorry, no pictures tonight, but my camera is charging 

Tallulah is going to the vet tomorrow. She's been having tummy troubles. They seem less severe today but we're going anyway. Her belly is round and full and the kind people over on the Infirmary subforum think she may have coccidea, a kind of parasite. We will see what the vet says! Let's hope we get some meds for Tallulah and she becomes a healthy bunny. Her nose is running some today too, maybe from the stress of having belly problems? She's been a regular binky queen though! Also, today she chinned something for the first time! It was really cute and she decided the bunny carrier is hers. Rory and Cinnabun NEVER chinned anything, so this is new for me. I hope it doesn't mean she'll be really territorial when she's grown up! She weighs 2 1/4 pounds, though is around 2 1/2 now with her big tummy.

New baby bun will be in my arms 7 days from now! I'm really excited, JAK Rabbitry received his carrier in the mail yesterday and the money order, water bowls and vet bed should be arriving on Monday or Tuesday. He had his vet check and the vet declared him healthy! He's still living with his mommy and brother and Jesse said that when she went in to see them the other day, brother bun was flopped on the floor and Monroe and mama bun were lying down using him as a pillow. How sweet is that? Monroe will be 4 months old almost to the day when he gets here. 

Rory is such a love! I love my big, cuddly boy and pick him up a few times a day to kiss him and hug him. He's quite agreeable to it. He's shedding right now, not as bad as back in January (oh my gosh, I don't see how he wasn't bald), but enough to warrant the Furminator. He still disapproves of Tallulah's presence, but is getting better... The other day he bit her on the ear pretty hard through his cage wires, though, and her poor little ear has a little scab and a hairless spot 

So, that's what's going on here! I will get pictures of the bunzos tomorrow


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 15, 2008)

It's update time again! Monroe arrives in FOUR DAYS! Oooh, am I excited. We're getting everything ready for him. I'm pretty sure I decided on a name for him, but I'm keeping it secret until we finally meet him just in case I change my mind again! The only things that still need to be done in regards to him are to bunny proof the bedroom since he'll be staying upstairs until Tallulah is better, load up the stuff he'll need while in Anchorage, and make sure the Vet Bed I ordered for his carrier gets to Pennsylvania in time for his flight.

Miss Mae is feeling better today. The vet agreed that she might have coccidea. Unfortunately, it's difficult to diagnose, so we don't know for sure if it's what she has. The meds to treat it are pretty gentle on bunnies though, so the vet didn't think it would hurt to try medicating her. At the vet visit, Tallulah's cecum was huge and very prominent in her abdomen. It must have hurt  She was prescribed an antibiotic to kill the coccidea, a gut motility drug to hurry along her digestive tract and Benebac to replenish the good bacteria in her intestines. Luckily, she really likes the first two meds and she alternates between hating the Benebac and thinking it's okay. Her cecum is much smaller today and her poops were all of normal size last night! Hopefully the coccidea is what has been causing all her problems and in a couple weeks, she'll be recovered and not have any more health issues :thumbup The vet said Tallulah should be just fine staying with our friends from Saturday morning until Tuesday night, they will be giving her her meds twice a day and keeping an eye on her, as well as coming to our apartment to check on Rory and the birds and rats. Hooray for friends who like pets! 

Monroe will be living upstairs at first because coccidea is spread when a healthy bunny somehow ingests the poop of a bunny with coccidea. They aren't supposed to play in the same area until she's better, and it just seems safest to keep him upstairs and of course wash hands between touching the bunnies. If Tallulah does have coccidea, she's had it since I got her which means Rory's been constantly exposed to it for the past 3 months. He's not showing any symptoms, so he can stay downstairs with her and play in the same area. 

So, that's pretty much what's happening here!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 17, 2008)

I will have my Monroe baby in a little less than 72 hours! I can't wait! :shock:

Tallulah liked her Benebac today and actually came running to get it out of the tube, so I didn't have to hold her on her back. She gets so excited about her cherry flavored medicines. Lately she does not like being picked up and held most of the time, I don't think it's just because her tummy hurts. She still likes being petted and getting attention though. It's funny, if I try to pick her up, she runs away flicking her heels at me, but 30 seconds later comes back to be petted. I'm hoping the not liking to be held thing is just a phase and maybe in a few months she'll like it again  She turned 6 months old today, so understandably her hormones are kicking in! I'm going to still try to hold her once a day or so, just so she is still used to the idea in a few months. Regardless of whether she likes being held or not, she is my sweet little girl! And today I noticed that she looks much more grown up than she did even a couple weeks ago. Grow, baby, grow!

Rory's doing well, too! The blue carpet in his bunny house (we call their cages bunny houses because it sounds a lot nicer and they both do like their cages) got replaced today because it was all hairy and icky looking. The new carpet is very dark green, it practically looks black. I wanted to get light gray, but Home Depot was out of it. So, his bunny house is looking much spiffier now. I offended him deeply this afternoon when I was vacuuming under the coffee table with the hose extension and didn't realize he was under there. He went flying out from underneath and ran up the stairs, where he stayed for the next hour and a half looking indignant. I promise I didn't accidentally suck up his tail or anything, and usually he's pretty curious about the vacuum cleaner. I felt bad for scaring him, but his "sulking" was very cute :biggrin2:

I got a couple pictures of the buns today and will post them tomorrow!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Apr 17, 2008)

Shiloh, I'm soooooo happy for you!:biggrin2: Tallulah is getting better...Rory is nice and strong and soon, little Monroe will be in your arms. :bunnydance:

I can't wait to see pics. You take such great pics of your babies. :inlove: 

I don't get to post often but I try to pop in here and check every so often. I have many pics of Thumper and Peaches that I will hopefully be able to post while on vacation. They are just super great!:thumbup

Give lots of kisses and nose rubs to Rory, Lula and Monroe for me.et:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 17, 2008)

Aww, I'm really glad to hear that Tallulah is feeling better! Little baby needs to get big and strong so she can play with her new boyfriend Monroe when he arrives lol! :hearts::hearts:

You must be sooooo excited about him arriving!!! Did the vet bed arrive with Jesse yet? I can't WAIT to see pics of him!!! 

Looking forward to some new pics too! 

Jen xx


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 17, 2008)

Jen, I got through to the vet bed company yesterday and they said they sent it out on Tuesday and that it should arrive at Jesse's house today! She usually PMs me when stuff arrives, but they gave me the UPS tracking number so I'm going to look it up now. If it has arrived, then, hooray! She has everything she needs for him now. I just have to do a couple things here and we're ready to go! We will be meeting little Monroe on my darling Cinnabun's birthday. He would be 13 years old if he were still alive... Some bunnies make it to 13. I wish he had  I would love to have my four bunzos together. I will always consider the little lop I had for a day to be my bunny, so five if I include him/her. Tallulah rather looks like that little lop did.

Anyway, Jackie, are you and your boys moving on Saturday, or are you going down to Florida to visit? You've been so busy, I'm sure! I've been thinking about you and the move and your puppy and bunnies a lot, I've just not sent a PM! Must do that. Regardless, you get to finally meet Ash! I'll bet he's grown a bunch, but is still adorable. And I can't wait to see new Thumper and Peaches pictures! They're so sweet. I saw your post about them being binky royalty, that makes Rory and Tallulah the binky prince and princess! Tallulah does the cutest little binkies and it's so good to see her doing them since she didn't for a long time. Rory has a tendency to crash into furniture when he does them, I'm a little afraid he'll get a concussion!

I'm going to get some more pictures of the bunnies today and then post them all in a couple hours!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 17, 2008)

Awww, that bit about Cinnabun's birthday bought a tear to my eye... I wish she was still alive for you too! :hug:

Also, I have to say... don't post those pics in a couple of hours! Post themnow lol! I'll not last that long, I have to go to bed!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok Jen, I will take pictures of the buns right now so I can post them! Just give me half an hour or so to upload them and everything :biggrin2:

Also, I tracked the vet bed on the UPS web site and it says it was delivered :dancingorig:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 17, 2008)

I was just taking pictures of the bunnies and was video taping me petting Tallulah with her chin on my knee because it was so cute... Then I moved my knee away and stopped petting her so she'd run around, but she got mad and chomped me really hard on the knee! It was through my pants so didn't break the skin, but there's a dark purple bruise there already and it's surrounded by red. It hurts, that was quite a bite, you can actually hear her chomp down in the video. I told her no, then unceremoniously plopped her back in her cage and am currently ignoring her. I probably should have put my hand over her head too, but I was too surprised! My feelings are slightly hurt. She's only every barely nipped once, and now she outright chomps me because I stopped petting her! I would say hormones are most definitely kicking in Maybe we'll schedule her spay for just as soon as she's better from being sick... Funny that she started the day AFTER her 6 month birthday, my vet considers girl bunnies to be sexually mature and ready to be spayed at 6 months!

Jen, Paul is coming home for lunch now so I'll continue my photo shoot after he goes back to work (we eat together). I did get a few cute pictures of Miss Mae before she bit me, I'll get more of Rory in a few minutes!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 17, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I was just taking pictures of the bunnies and was video taping me petting Tallulah with her chin on my knee because it was so cute... Then I moved my knee away and stopped petting her so she'd run around, but she got mad and chomped me really hard on the knee! It was through my pants so didn't break the skin, but there's a dark purple bruise there already and it's surrounded by red. It hurts, that was quite a bite, you can actually hear her chomp down in the video. I told her no, then unceremoniously plopped her back in her cage and am currently ignoring her. I probably should have put my hand over her head too, but I was too surprised! My feelings are slightly hurt. She's only every barely nipped once, and now she outright chomps me because I stopped petting her! I would say hormones are most definitely kicking in Maybe we'll schedule her spay for just as soon as she's better from being sick... Funny that she started the day AFTER her 6 month birthday, my vet considers girl bunnies to be sexually mature and ready to be spayed at 6 months!
> 
> Jen, Paul is coming home for lunch now so I'll continue my photo shoot after he goes back to work (we eat together). I did get a few cute pictures of Miss Mae before she bit me, I'll get more of Rory in a few minutes!




:hug:BLESS YOU! I'm looking forward to seeing some pics! I'm in bed at the moment lol, with my laptop! Replying to your PM! 

And poor you, getting chomped by Tallulah! I've gotta say I know the feeling well, but after you put her back in her cage like that, I'd be surprised if she did it again any time soon lol! Chalk bites like that ALL the time, and if you hold her too long, she'll bite, and if I'm cuddling Barney, and stop petting for a few seconds, CHOMP! I've gotten many purple bruises from them lol! I know how you mean about your feelings being hurt though, I almost don't like telling people that a bunny has bit me cos it seems like you're saying that they don't like you lol! But, remember, it's a sign of love! That's what I keep saying to myself, anyway.....


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 17, 2008)

Jen, I'm uploading the pictures now! It'll probably be about 15 minutest since I need to finish uploading them all, then copy and paste them and everything. Have one of these :caffeine while you're waiting.

Tallulah's chomp is all swollen now, too! I don't have really sensitive skin, so I'm kind of surprised. Cinny bit sometimes but I don't recall ever getting a bruise or swelling from him, he made me bleed several times though. I took a picture of the bite too. I hope she doesn't bite Paul or our friends who are going to babysit her over the weekend! I wonder why they do bite when they're enjoying being petted? You can tell by the video that she was enjoying being petted right up until she bit. I watched the video and have to admit that she's cute even when she's biting! How I love my pubescent little bun :inlove: How often do you get chompered by your buns? Rory bit me once when I was petting him and he was licking the couch and I put my hand by his face to see if he'd lick me instead. It didn't hurt very much although I was surprised, and it didn't even leave scratch marks from his teeth. He's a very sweet boy!

So yes, pictures coming soon! Sorry this is taking so long, Jen! I understand if you need to go to bed, the pictures will be here for you in the morning if you do :hug2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 17, 2008)

Alrighty, it's picture time!

Rory sulking on the stairs after the vacuum incident:

















"Hi mommy!"


























*TWEAK*
















I love a tall eared boy!






More famous striped pants pictures:


























"Put me down, woman!" She had a slightly runny nose last night...











Getting the butt from Rory:































As sweet as can be just before biting:


























Phew, lots of pictures! I hope you enjoyed :biggrin2:


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 17, 2008)

Those are fantastic pictures! I love the "As sweet as can be just before biting:" photo - lol!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 18, 2008)

AWWWWWWW!!!!!!! Such cute pictures! Love them! I'm really sorry I didn't stay up late enough, my laptop battery died, and I felt sooo sick I couldn't stay up any longer! But now that I'm up the pictures have really cheered me up! 

I love little Rorybean upside down! Look at his little feetsies! And little Tallulah right before she bit you LOL! She looks so sweet and innocent! She can't have bit you, it must have been a mistake! Not that cute little bunner! 

Hope you guys have a safe trip to Anchorage, and have fun meeting Tundrakatiebean too!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm glad you two liked the pictures inkbouce: I had fun taking them! And no reason to apologize Jen, it always takes longer to upload and post the pictures than I think it will. Doesn't Tallulah just look ever so sweet? I was thinking how darling she is and that I must get a video, then *chomp*! I snuggled with her on a couple more occasions last night and she didn't bite either time, so at least she doesn't bite every time I stop petting her! One of the times, she was lying on my chest being petted and our faces were about 4 inches apart. I made her promise not to bite me on the face if she got mad. Good baby didn't do it :nod

I'm rather worried about Monroe's trip, guys! Or rather, worried about OUR part of Monroe's trip... Paul says the roads are terrible today, and tomorrow we need to make the 7 hour drive down to Anchorage. The roads could be better by tomorrow, or they could be worse. Jesse will be leaving to take Monroe to the airport at around midnight our time tonight, and that certainly isn't enough time for us to know whether the roads will be good. So that means we either need to call it off ahead of time when the roads might end up being fine, or if we don't call it off, he could be well on his way here before we find out we can't make the drive. What the heck, weather. Please cooperate. It's almost MAY, I think we deserve for the weather to warm up past the slushy terrible road temperature. This is really the only week that will work to go get the bunny, for about 10 reasons. Paul says that his parents could go pick Monroe up for the airport, then I guess keep him for who knows how long until they can drive up here to visit, but I don't want to do that. They don't really like bunnies, don't have experience caring for them, don't want to care for him (though they have offered to pick him up and drive him here because they're nice people), don't want to have to drive to the airport at almost midnight, don't have any of the supplies to take care of a bunny, etc. Please hope everything turns out okay!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 18, 2008)

Awww no, this is worrying! I really hope that you can make it down there somehow to get him! I don't know what the roads are like there, is it a case of you wont be able to get through at all, or could you set off earlier and take a slower drive?

Oh no, I'm really crossing my fingers for you, I hope you can find a way to get him!! :?You've been so excited for so long, I really hope it comes together for you! Please let me know what happens!!!

xx


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 19, 2008)

I got Lula tongue pictures! She gets so excited about her medicine and starts licking everything, so out came the camera. I also got a short video, will post it when it finishes uploading! Sorry the pictures are all blurry, but she doesn't stay still when she's excited. Rory gets really excited when medicine time comes too, even though he doesn't get any... Yesterday he ran off with one of the medication bottles, and today he kept trying to get the containers the syringes come in. Amazing how much damage he can do with just a couple chomps! Last night he also for some reason pulled the little plastic knobs off Tallulah's carrier's closing mechanism. Didn't chew them up or anything, just pulled them off then binkied away.

"Where's mah meddysins? Give me them NOWWWW"





















"More prease?"






I love this one, she looks so happy...






My little princess bit me again today! I was putting food in her food bowl. The bite wasn't as hard as yesterday, but I told her "no", then pressed her head to the floor with my hand over it for about 10 seconds, took her food away and ignored her for about half an hour. Then I gave her food back. Hopefully she gets the idea! I really hope she doesn't bite the bunnysitters over the weekend, that would be sad since they're taking care of her because they like her so much.

Great news! The roads are looking better now! Paul thinks they will be okay tomorrow. I'm so glad! Also, his boss said he can't have Tuesday off, which means we'll only be spending one day in Anchorage. We'll be arriving Saturday evening, picking up Monroe that night, then we'll have Sunday with his family and drive back to Fairbanks on Monday. I really want to meet Katie, but I don't know if we'll be able to since we'll be there for such a short amount of time. She so very kindly offered to pick Monroe up at the airport for us if we can't get there until Sunday, and if the roads are too bad Sunday too, she offered to bunnysit him for a whole two weeks until Paul's parents can drive up here and bring Monroe! Thanks a million, Katie!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 19, 2008)

OMG those pictures of Tallulah going crazy for her medicine are so funny!:laugh:

And Rory upside down in your lap is really adorable. I think bunnies look the cutest when you have them upside down...I'll have to snap a few shots of Billy and Ronnie next time they have their nails trimmed 

Also, can't wait to see pictures of Monroe. Have a safe trip!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 19, 2008)

If you liked the pictures, you should love the video! It's so cute, if I may say so! Also, I found more pictures of her licking on my camera:



































And here are a bunch more videos! There are two Rory birthday videos and a Tallulah eating video.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 19, 2008)

AWWWWWW!!!! We need more videos!! That is soooo cute! I love those little bunners! :biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Apr 19, 2008)

Those pictures and videos are the cutest things I've ever seen! I love the tongue video, hehe, it's sooo adorable! Little Tallulah looks like she did a little bit of growing!I'm glad she's feeling better. I hope this is the last of her problems for a long long time.And Rory is as handsome as ever. Can't wait to see this blog filled with little Monroe too!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm glad you guys like the pictures and videos! I've watched the tongue video about 15 times because I think it's so cute. I'm so in love with my bunnies! Can't wait until I have Mr. Monroe to love as well, we'll be meeting him in 13 hours! The roads are lookin' good today (hooray!) and we're leaving in about 5 minutes.

Wish us luck!

Oh and don't worry, I deleted all the pictures off my camera and charged the batteries, so there's lots of space for photos and videos of Monroe!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Apr 19, 2008)

You should have Paul or someone else take pictures of you meeting him for the first time, like they did with Peg and Zeus.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 19, 2008)

OMG that is just too much cuteness in one blog. 

How do you get anything done? If I had those two at my house, I'd never get anything done because I would be playing with them all the time or just sitting back watching them.

Susan


----------



## MsBinky (May 1, 2008)

OMG Lmao @ Tallulah!!!!!!!!!! That girl is just too precious! She's absolutely been one of my favorites if not _the _favorite amongst RO buns. I just love her and that video is just too funny and adorable. Of course, I also love Rory and Mylo. Hihi :biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (May 10, 2008)

Shiloh...you are slacking on updates and pictures. 

:grumpy:


----------



## JenniferCameron (May 10, 2008)

So cute!


----------



## rawrr. (Jul 28, 2008)

Aww, cute pictures! I especially like the tounge pictures.

Thats soo sad about your ratties! I'm glad to hear about Colby Jack though... I'm the girl you got him from! 

TTYL, 

Kali


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 29, 2008)

Kali, I'm so sorry to tell you this, but Colby died a couple days ago :tears2: I was dreading having to tell you and was putting it off. There's a thread for him in the Rainbow Bridge section. He was a very sweet boy and was greatly loved. He liked living with his lady rats. How are the other boys doing? 

Also, when did you get a bunny? I haven't seen any Flemmies in Alaska! Tallulah, the adorable licking bunny, died at the end of May. She has a long Rainbow Bridge thread too. I haven't had the heart to post in this bunny blog since she died, this is my first post here in a long time.


----------

